# Aiutatemi



## tonia (21 Settembre 2013)

sono sposata da 38 anni, io 56 lui 61. Due mesi fa mi sono accorta che lui mi ha tradito con una ragazza rumena di 35 anni, tre in meno di nostra figlia. La storia è iniziata l'anno scorso in aprile, incontri settimanali fino a settembre, poi lei è tornata in Romania.gli incontri sono ricominciati quest'anno, sempre in aprile, fino al 1° di giugno, sempre settimanali, poi lei è ripartita.Lui ha confessato il tutto, ha detto che è tutto finito.Io ho capito perchè lo ha fatto, avevamo un rapporto sessuale settimanale e questo a lui non bastava e dice che è stato con lei per necessità. Posso crederci, lui con me durante il tradimento è sempre stato carino affettuoso e disponibile in tutto e sempre presente alle mie necessità, come sempre in questi 38 anni. gli ho creduto gli ho dato ragione ho detto che non gli farò più mancare quello che lui ha cercato dall'altra. Però....mi aveva detto di aver cancellato i numeri di telefono della ragazza invece li ho trovati nascosti, messo alle strette li ha strappati davanti a me. Ma perchè non vuole cancellare su facebook e su skype l'amica rumena, sempre badante, di 29 anni  che li ha presentati?


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2013)

tonia ha detto:


> sono sposata da 38 anni, io 56 lui 61. Due mesi fa mi sono accorta che lui mi ha tradito con una ragazza rumena di 35 anni, tre in meno di nostra figlia. La storia è iniziata l'anno scorso in aprile, incontri settimanali fino a settembre, poi lei è tornata in Romania.gli incontri sono ricominciati quest'anno, sempre in aprile, fino al 1° di giugno, sempre settimanali, poi lei è ripartita.Lui ha confessato il tutto, ha detto che è tutto finito.Io ho capito perchè lo ha fatto, avevamo un rapporto sessuale settimanale e questo a lui non bastava e dice che è stato con lei per necessità. Posso crederci, lui con me durante il tradimento è sempre stato carino affettuoso e disponibile in tutto e sempre presente alle mie necessità, come sempre in questi 38 anni. gli ho creduto gli ho dato ragione ho detto che non gli farò più mancare quello che lui ha cercato dall'altra. Però....mi aveva detto di aver cancellato i numeri di telefono della ragazza invece li ho trovati nascosti, messo alle strette li ha strappati davanti a me. Ma perchè non vuole cancellare su facebook e su skype l'amica rumena, sempre badante, di 29 anni  che li ha presentati?



Buongiorno tonia ... :smile:

Probabilmente, il tutto gli ha dato qualcosa in più, che solo colmare una necessità fisica. 
Nel senso, lei è molto più giovane di lui ... e forse, questo gli ha svegliato quel senso, 
di essere "ancora" attraente, ricercato e voluto da donne giovani ... ecc. 
Tenere i contatti ... può anche solo significare, tengo un filo con quel periodo ... per non cancellarlo. 
Oppure ... pensa, e chi lo sa ... domani cosa sarà ... 

Glielo hai chiesto il perché? 
E prima di tutto questo, lui te ne aveva parlato, che desiderava più rapporti con te? 

sienne


----------



## JON (21 Settembre 2013)

tonia ha detto:


> sono sposata da 38 anni, io 56 lui 61. Due mesi fa mi sono accorta che lui mi ha tradito con una ragazza rumena di 35 anni, tre in meno di nostra figlia. La storia è iniziata l'anno scorso in aprile, incontri settimanali fino a settembre, poi lei è tornata in Romania.gli incontri sono ricominciati quest'anno, sempre in aprile, fino al 1° di giugno, sempre settimanali, poi lei è ripartita.Lui ha confessato il tutto, ha detto che è tutto finito.Io ho capito perchè lo ha fatto, avevamo un rapporto sessuale settimanale e questo a lui non bastava e *dice che è stato con lei per necessità. Posso crederci*, lui con me durante il tradimento è sempre stato carino affettuoso e disponibile in tutto e sempre presente alle mie necessità, come sempre in questi 38 anni. gli ho creduto gli ho dato ragione ho detto che non gli farò più mancare quello che lui ha cercato dall'altra. Però....mi aveva detto di aver cancellato i numeri di telefono della ragazza invece li ho trovati nascosti, messo alle strette li ha strappati davanti a me. Ma perchè non vuole cancellare su facebook e su skype l'amica rumena, sempre badante, di 29 anni che li ha presentati?


Ma anche no, crederci intendo. Anche perchè, come vedi, non riesce a staccarsi completamente. Sta a vedere che qualche confidenza c'è stata anche con quella più giovane.

Ma va bene, tanto il punto non è quello. Ossia, cosa cavolo ci andrebbe a fare una rumena, e giovane, con un uomo di 61 anni se non per usarlo in qualche modo? Piuttosto che stia attento. Può darsi però che abbia deciso seriamente di troncare, c'è bisogno di tempo per capire e tu forse dovrai penare ancora un po'.


----------



## ligheia (21 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Buongiorno tonia ... :smile:
> 
> Probabilmente, il tutto gli ha dato qualcosa in più, che solo colmare una necessità fisica.
> Nel senso, lei è molto più giovane di lui ... e forse, questo gli ha svegliato quel senso,
> di essere "ancora" attraente, ricercato e voluto da donne giovani ... ecc.


Anch'io credo che questa possa essere una componente forte. Non vuole cancellare tutto per non cancellare il ricordo di quello che lei ha rappresentato. 
Ma prima di questo periodo avevate rapporti piu' frequenti? Come mai ora non gli basta piu' quello che gli era bastato in passato?
Benvenuta.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Settembre 2013)

tonia ha detto:


> sono sposata da 38 anni, io 56 lui 61. Due mesi fa mi sono accorta che lui mi ha tradito con una ragazza rumena di 35 anni, tre in meno di nostra figlia. La storia è iniziata l'anno scorso in aprile, incontri settimanali fino a settembre, poi lei è tornata in Romania.gli incontri sono ricominciati quest'anno, sempre in aprile, fino al 1° di giugno, sempre settimanali, poi lei è ripartita.Lui ha confessato il tutto, ha detto che è tutto finito.Io ho capito perchè lo ha fatto, avevamo un rapporto sessuale settimanale e questo a lui non bastava e dice che è stato con lei per necessità. Posso crederci, lui con me durante il tradimento è sempre stato carino affettuoso e disponibile in tutto e sempre presente alle mie necessità, come sempre in questi 38 anni. gli ho creduto gli ho dato ragione ho detto che non gli farò più mancare quello che lui ha cercato dall'altra. Però....mi aveva detto di aver cancellato i numeri di telefono della ragazza invece li ho trovati nascosti, messo alle strette li ha strappati davanti a me. Ma perchè non vuole cancellare su facebook e su skype l'amica rumena, sempre badante, di 29 anni  che li ha presentati?


Perché in futuro potrebbe avere altre necessità.
Quanto gli ha spennato?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2013)

tonia ha detto:


> sono sposata da 38 anni, io 56 lui 61. Due mesi fa mi sono accorta che lui mi ha tradito con una ragazza rumena di 35 anni, tre in meno di nostra figlia. La storia è iniziata l'anno scorso in aprile, incontri settimanali fino a settembre, poi lei è tornata in Romania.gli incontri sono ricominciati quest'anno, sempre in aprile, fino al 1° di giugno, sempre settimanali, poi lei è ripartita.Lui ha confessato il tutto, ha detto che è tutto finito.Io ho capito perchè lo ha fatto, avevamo un rapporto sessuale settimanale e questo a lui non bastava e dice che è stato con lei per necessità. Posso crederci, lui con me durante il tradimento è sempre stato carino affettuoso e disponibile in tutto e sempre presente alle mie necessità, come sempre in questi 38 anni. gli ho creduto gli ho dato ragione ho detto che non gli farò più mancare quello che lui ha cercato dall'altra. Però....mi aveva detto di aver cancellato i numeri di telefono della ragazza invece li ho trovati nascosti, messo alle strette li ha strappati davanti a me. Ma perchè non vuole cancellare su facebook e su skype l'amica rumena, sempre badante, di 29 anni  che li ha presentati?


Perchè potrebbe essere una porta che si tiene aperta in caso senta di nuovo quella necessità.
Butta un occhio anche al vostro conto in banca, mi sa che si è alleggerito...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Perché in futuro potrebbe avere altre necessità.
> Quanto gli ha spennato?


Ops non avevo letto


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2013)

tonia ha detto:


> sono sposata da 38 anni, io 56 lui 61. Due mesi fa mi sono accorta che lui mi ha tradito con una ragazza rumena di 35 anni, tre in meno di nostra figlia. La storia è iniziata l'anno scorso in aprile, incontri settimanali fino a settembre, poi lei è tornata in Romania.gli incontri sono ricominciati quest'anno, sempre in aprile, fino al 1° di giugno, sempre settimanali, poi lei è ripartita.Lui ha confessato il tutto, ha detto che è tutto finito.Io ho capito perchè lo ha fatto, avevamo un rapporto sessuale settimanale e questo a lui non bastava e dice che è stato con lei per necessità. Posso crederci, lui con me durante il tradimento è sempre stato carino affettuoso e disponibile in tutto e sempre presente alle mie necessità, come sempre in questi 38 anni. gli ho creduto gli ho dato ragione ho detto che non gli farò più mancare quello che lui ha cercato dall'altra. Però....mi aveva detto di aver cancellato i numeri di telefono della ragazza invece li ho trovati nascosti, messo alle strette li ha strappati davanti a me. Ma perchè non vuole cancellare su facebook e su skype l'amica rumena, sempre badante, di 29 anni  che li ha presentati?



La domanda la devi porre a lui. 

Comunque, sono contento per te che l'unico problema o quesito sia soltanto questo.


----------



## tesla (21 Settembre 2013)

a lui non ha dato solo quel rapporto sessuale in più che gli mancava, ma la sensazione sfavillante di essere ancora giovane, piacente, desiderato.
probabilmente con te ha tutto ciò di cui ha bisogno, tranne questa sensazione di immortalità che soltanto un*'interessata* giovane rumena gli può dare. 
ma nemmeno troppo giovane aggiungo, poveraccio.
credo che nel trappolone cadano, cadrebbero e cadranno tutti gli uomini.
c'è un gran mercato in offerta e in richiesta.
ora che l'offerta è aumentata a dismisura i canutoni hanno l'ormone a mille.
hai solo una strada, non farti prendere per il naso mentre strappa pezzetti di carta, ma agisci con le tue contromisure.
curati, sii piacente e imprevedibile, entra ed esci da casa come se avessi uno stuolo di ammiratori.
vediamo se all'attempato galletto la gelosia fa quanche effetto.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ops non avevo letto


:rotfl:Siamo forse vittime dei nostri pregiudizi?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Settembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> hai solo una strada, non farti prendere per il naso mentre strappa pezzetti di carta, ma agisci con le tue contromisure.
> curati, sii piacente e imprevedibile, entra ed esci da casa come se avessi uno stuolo di ammiratori.
> vediamo se all'attempato galletto la gelosia fa quanche effetto.


Quoto.


----------



## lolapal (21 Settembre 2013)

tonia ha detto:


> sono sposata da 38 anni, io 56 lui 61. Due mesi fa mi sono accorta che lui mi ha tradito con una ragazza rumena di 35 anni, tre in meno di nostra figlia. La storia è iniziata l'anno scorso in aprile, incontri settimanali fino a settembre, poi lei è tornata in Romania.gli incontri sono ricominciati quest'anno, sempre in aprile, fino al 1° di giugno, sempre settimanali, poi lei è ripartita.Lui ha confessato il tutto, ha detto che è tutto finito.Io ho capito perchè lo ha fatto, avevamo un rapporto sessuale settimanale e questo a lui non bastava e dice che è stato con lei per necessità. Posso crederci, lui con me durante il tradimento è sempre stato carino affettuoso e disponibile in tutto e sempre presente alle mie necessità, come sempre in questi 38 anni. gli ho creduto gli ho dato ragione ho detto che non gli farò più mancare quello che lui ha cercato dall'altra. Però....mi aveva detto di aver cancellato i numeri di telefono della ragazza invece li ho trovati nascosti, messo alle strette li ha strappati davanti a me. Ma perchè non vuole cancellare su facebook e su skype l'amica rumena, sempre badante, di 29 anni  che li ha presentati?


Ciao tonia e benvenuta! 

Mi sento anche io di dirti di controllare i vostri movimenti finanziari, purtroppo se ne sentono tante...

A parte questo, se tu hai deciso di perdonarlo è una tua scelta, sicuramente ponderata... per il resto, mi sento di dirti che, a mio modesto avviso, per quanto riguarda il sesso, non è una questione di quantità ma di qualità. Deve piacere anche a te, altrimenti non è più quel momento di intimità e complicità finalizzato all'appagamento reciproco, ma solo "ginnastica".
Concordo con chi ti consiglia di prenderti del tempo per te, per valorizzarti, ma per te stessa, per sentirti tu più attraente, più desiderabile e, quindi, più desiderata. Certe volte, capita che si crei nella nostra testa un groviglio, una spirale di pensieri e ci sembra che quello che facciamo sia inutile, che ormai non abbiamo più l'età o la forza o ci sono altre cose che ci distraggono...

Non conosco bene tutta la tua storia, però io, da quello che hai scritto, leggo questo... spero non ti offenderai, non voglio girare la responsabilità a te, perché tuo marito non si è affatto comportato bene. Vorrei solo dirti che, decidendo di rimanere con lui e perdonando questa cosa, dovreste, insieme, capire cosa vi manca, a tutti e due e non solo a lui...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2013)

Che venalità però. :carneval: Tutti a dispensare consigli sui soldi e nessuno a domandare se metteva il preservativo. Venali..!:carneval::unhappy:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Settembre 2013)

tonia ha detto:


> sono sposata da 38 anni, io 56 lui 61. Due mesi fa mi sono accorta che lui mi ha tradito con una ragazza rumena di 35 anni, tre in meno di nostra figlia. La storia è iniziata l'anno scorso in aprile, incontri settimanali fino a settembre, poi lei è tornata in Romania.gli incontri sono ricominciati quest'anno, sempre in aprile, fino al 1° di giugno, sempre settimanali, poi lei è ripartita.Lui ha confessato il tutto, ha detto che è tutto finito.Io ho capito perchè lo ha fatto, avevamo un rapporto sessuale settimanale e questo a lui non bastava e dice che è stato con lei per necessità. Posso crederci, lui con me durante il tradimento è sempre stato carino affettuoso e disponibile in tutto e sempre presente alle mie necessità, come sempre in questi 38 anni. gli ho creduto gli ho dato ragione ho detto che non gli farò più mancare quello che lui ha cercato dall'altra. Però....mi aveva detto di aver cancellato i numeri di telefono della ragazza invece li ho trovati nascosti, messo alle strette li ha strappati davanti a me. Ma perchè non vuole cancellare su facebook e su skype l'amica rumena, sempre badante, di 29 anni  che li ha presentati?


Sei stata crudele ed imprevidente a fargli strappare i "contatti"...na' badante gia' collaudata e cosi' referenziata, in futuro sarebbe stata un tesoro...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (21 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè potrebbe essere una porta che si tiene aperta in caso senta di nuovo quella necessità.
> Butta un occhio anche al vostro conto in banca, mi sa che si è alleggerito...


più che altro controllerei se ha preso appuntamento da un notaio per qualche rogito.

Tonia,tuo marito è in trip come se fosse un tossico.     credo gli farebbe bene chiacchierare con uno psicologo.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sei stata crudele ed imprevidente a farli strappare i "contatti"...na' badante gia' collaudata e cosi' referenziata, in futuro sarebbe stata un tesoro...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> più che altro controllerei se ha preso appuntamento da un notaio per qualche rogito.
> 
> Tonia,tuo marito è in trip come se fosse un tossico.     credo gli farebbe bene chiacchierare con uno psicologo.


Vedi troppi film...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (21 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che venalità però. :carneval: Tutti a dispensare consigli sui soldi e nessuno a domandare se metteva il preservativo. Venali..!:carneval::unhappy:


Io credo che se dovesse essere una di quelle "prese in giro" lì, anche per tonia la cosa potrebbe prendere un risvolto diverso: un conto è l'infatuazione e un conto è un rapporto d'interesse... non credi?
Non si tratta di essere venali, ma realisti, secondo me...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io credo che se dovesse essere una di quelle "prese in giro" lì, anche per tonia la cosa potrebbe prendere un risvolto diverso: un conto è l'infatuazione e un conto è un rapporto d'interesse... non credi?
> Non si tratta di essere venali, ma realisti, secondo me...


Assolutamente no, perchè se dovesse essere una di quelle prese in giro lì, la faccenda si aggrava e l'aspetto salute-malattie è molto più importante di quello venale. Non credi?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che venalità però. :carneval: Tutti a dispensare consigli sui soldi e nessuno a domandare se metteva il preservativo. Venali..!:carneval::unhappy:


Vabbè il Cialis, ok che è giovanile, mettiamoci pure il fascino della succhiasangue rumena, ma a 61 anni ci vogliono i preservativi di legno. Chicche da Mastro Geppetto.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Vabbè il Cialis, ok che è giovanile, mettiamoci pure il fascino della succhiasangue rumena, ma a 61 anni ci vogliono i preservativi di legno. Chicche da Mastro Geppetto.



Eh? Hai letto il testo? rileggilo e noterai che il marito a quanto pare è molto esuberante, che centra ora il cialis? o per caso i nonnini che in questo caso non è nonnino prendendo il cialis non devono mettere il preservativo.

Comunque se non ti ho capito spiegami meglio, se ti va.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh? Hai letto il testo? rileggilo e noterai che il marito a quanto pare è molto esuberante, che centra ora il cialis? o per caso i nonnini che in questo caso non è nonnino prendendo il cialis non devono mettere il preservativo.
> 
> Comunque se non ti ho capito spiegami meglio, se ti va.


E' solo invidioso della concorrenza....sti 60enni che scopano come ricci co' le 30enni lo mandano in bestia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' solo invidioso della concorrenza....sti 60enni che scopano come ricci co' le 30enni lo mandano in bestia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Dici? :mrgreen: vabbè mi fido va, di te mi fido..! 


President tu usi il cial.. ops preservativo?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' solo invidioso della concorrenza....sti 60enni che scopano come ricci co' le 30enni lo mandano in bestia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Infatti. Ma siete sicuri di aver proprio buttato via il numero della rumena?
Se lo ritrovate, mandatemelo che la chiamo e le esprimo tutto il mio sdegno.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Infatti. Ma siete sicuri di aver proprio buttato via il numero della rumena?
> Se lo ritrovate, mandatemelo che la chiamo e le esprimo tutto il mio sdegno.



Consiglio a Stermy, non gli dare numero della rumena fino a quando non ti accerti che gli diventi duro senza il cialis. Ah e che metta il preservativo. :mrgreen:


----------



## Innominata (21 Settembre 2013)

Così come la leggo la storia mi sembra brutta e banale. Va bene che ognuno e' libero 
 di perdere la brocca, dicitura tanto cara a chi vuole archiviare l'errore umano a buon mercato, ma allearsi con cio a quelle che possono essere brutte vulnerabilità dell'uomo di oltre mezza età e' poco conveniente e disdicevole. È vero che a una certa età certi sgarupamenti  mediatoriali sui recettori testosteronici fanno una gran confusione. Ho esitato a lungo prima di scrivere, ma non mi sono liberata dal ricordo di una perdita di brocca con inaspettati eventi di seguente frutto di tale "amore", con sequele immaginabili tutt'altro che amorose. Un conto e' avere un'amante, ma questo stereotipo di cui parliamo lo sento come una brutta accezione di una certa fragilità, di un certo peraltro fisiologico riassestamento dell'uomo di mezza età. Si vive in diverse maniere, ma questa e' particolarmente desolante. I prodotti di un certo passaggio esistenziale, biologico, psicologico ecc ecc possono avere in certi casi una fisionomia particolarmente sgradevole. Per quanto a questo punto mi piaccia l'immagine di una donna che bella e curata entra ed esce da casa, sarebbe meglio che lo facesse per gustare da se' e per se' i piaceri di una riscoperta della propria persona, della propria immagine, per provare sensazioni più sicure di benessere e gratificazione, sganciandoli dal ruolo di richiamo verso il marito scutrettolante e vagolante, e verso specifici destinatari maschili. Il marito va svegliato, a mio avviso, senza ricorrere a manovre e strategie, in maniera diretta, tipo i due ceffoni che dava Granone l'ipnotista per svegliare i suoi torpidi pazienti.


----------



## lolapal (21 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, perchè se dovesse essere una di quelle prese in giro lì, la faccenda si aggrava e l'aspetto salute-malattie è molto più importante di quello venale. Non credi?


Beh, se è una professionista, sarà lei la prima a essersi premunita...


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' solo invidioso della concorrenza....sti 60enni che scopano come ricci *co' le 30enni lo mandano in bestia...*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


pure rumene?? :unhappy:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> pure rumene?? :unhappy:


Perche' so' "fatte" diversamente?...mo' nun so' piu' manco extra-comunitarie e bisogna essere inclusivi ed ecumenici......

voti Lega o Fogna Nuova per caso?...


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Perche' so' "fatte" diversamente?...mo' nun so' piu' manco extra-comunitarie e bisogna essere inclusivi ed ecumenici......
> 
> voti Lega o Fogna Nuova per caso?...


No ho solo un certo amore per la Germania... 

Sono un pò razzista ma non tanto per la persona o per la nazione, ma perchè non è difficile sentire di uomini rovinati economicamente da loro, non che la colpa sia delle donne, perchè gli stupidi sono quei maschi... ma bo... io mi vedo meglio ad uscire con tedeschi, norvegesi, svedesi... vado più per il nord... che per certe zone... vabbè limite mio...


----------



## Sterminator (21 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> No ho solo un certo amore per la Germania...


azz...di bene in meglio......

comunque che te ne fai de quelli che stanno sempre embriaghi?....


----------



## perplesso (21 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> No ho solo un certo amore per la Germania...


gli è che questo tizio è drogato dalla sensazione di "aver fatto colpo" su una donna più giovane della figlia.

il problema quindi non è la rumena,la napoletana,la svedese o la friulana.

è che a 61 anni certe sensazioni possono diventare ossigeno


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> azz...di bene in meglio......
> 
> comunque che te ne fai de quelli che stanno sempre embriaghi?....


mah... io ho avuto molti ex tedeschi e mi sono trovata benissimo... :inlove:


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli è che questo tizio è drogato dalla sensazione di "aver fatto colpo" su una donna più giovane della figlia.
> 
> il problema quindi non è la rumena,la napoletana,la svedese o la friulana.
> 
> è che a 61 anni certe sensazioni possono diventare ossigeno


si ma a me sembra idiota, perchè cioè non per fare di tutta l'erba un fascio, cosa che comunque farò , però dai si sa che una rumena va anche con i 90enni e li fanno sentire idioti, e loro ancora più scemi a cascarci, è come se sono vecchia e orribile e un senegalese viene a stare da me, cioè non lo fa di certo per me... quindi altro che colpo, qua se lui ha il conto grosso, il colpo lo ha fatto... ma lei...


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2013)

adesso arriva l'utente barabba (se non ricordo male) e s'incazza

:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> adesso arriva l'utente barabba (se non ricordo male) e s'incazza
> 
> :mrgreen:


Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... :up:

si, si chiama così!

sienne


----------



## perplesso (21 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> si ma a me sembra idiota, perchè cioè non per fare di tutta l'erba un fascio, cosa che comunque farò , però dai si sa che una rumena va anche con i 90enni e li fanno sentire idioti, e loro ancora più scemi a cascarci, è come se sono vecchia e orribile e un senegalese viene a stare da me, cioè non lo fa di certo per me... quindi altro che colpo, qua se lui ha il conto grosso, il colpo lo ha fatto... ma lei...


per questo ho parlato di trip e di drogati.     quest'uomo potrebbe non essere più lucido.

per questo la nostra nuova amica ha dovuto costringerlo a strappare tutto.

ma anche questo può non bastare,perchè di tipe pronte ad intortare un anziano ci sta pieno così.

quindi sarebbe meglio che il marito della nostra nuova amica consultasse uno psicologo,per capire le radici del suo comportamento.    io non credo che sia solo perchè con la mioglie non fa abbastanza sesso


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> adesso arriva l'utente barabba (se non ricordo male) e s'incazza
> 
> :mrgreen:



Yes, e se è furbo scrive: Di solito sono i quarantenni che cominciano a cercare per trovare conferme.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Settembre 2013)

tonia ha detto:


> sono sposata da 38 anni, io 56 lui 61. Due mesi fa mi sono accorta che lui mi ha tradito con una ragazza rumena di 35 anni, tre in meno di nostra figlia. La storia è iniziata l'anno scorso in aprile, incontri settimanali fino a settembre, poi lei è tornata in Romania.gli incontri sono ricominciati quest'anno, sempre in aprile, fino al 1° di giugno, sempre settimanali, poi lei è ripartita.Lui ha confessato il tutto, ha detto che è tutto finito.Io ho capito perchè lo ha fatto, avevamo un rapporto sessuale settimanale e questo a lui non bastava e dice che è stato con lei per necessità. Posso crederci, lui con me durante il tradimento è sempre stato carino affettuoso e disponibile in tutto e sempre presente alle mie necessità, come sempre in questi 38 anni. gli ho creduto gli ho dato ragione ho detto che non gli farò più mancare quello che lui ha cercato dall'altra. Però....mi aveva detto di aver cancellato i numeri di telefono della ragazza invece li ho trovati nascosti, messo alle strette li ha strappati davanti a me. Ma perchè non vuole cancellare su facebook e su skype l'amica rumena, sempre badante, di 29 anni  che li ha presentati?




ciao Tonia 

chi lo sa perchè non si cancellano i numeri i contatti ...
se credi a lui lascia che torni in se ...


Solo una domanda sarebbe stato diverso 
non fosse stata badante e non rumena ?...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2013)

Mi auguro che chi ha fatto tutti questi commenti presupponendo un interesse economico perché l'amante è rumena non siano tra quelli che brindavano per la relazione con la ventiquattrenne di Barabba? Mi auguro di no.


----------



## MK (21 Settembre 2013)

tonia ha detto:


> sono sposata da 38 anni, io 56 lui 61. Due mesi fa mi sono accorta che lui mi ha tradito con una ragazza rumena di 35 anni, tre in meno di nostra figlia. La storia è iniziata l'anno scorso in aprile, incontri settimanali fino a settembre, poi lei è tornata in Romania.gli incontri sono ricominciati quest'anno, sempre in aprile, fino al 1° di giugno, sempre settimanali, poi lei è ripartita.Lui ha confessato il tutto, ha detto che è tutto finito.Io ho capito perchè lo ha fatto, avevamo un rapporto sessuale settimanale e questo a lui non bastava e dice che è stato con lei per necessità. Posso crederci, lui con me durante il tradimento è sempre stato carino affettuoso e disponibile in tutto e sempre presente alle mie necessità, come sempre in questi 38 anni. gli ho creduto gli ho dato ragione ho detto che non gli farò più mancare quello che lui ha cercato dall'altra. Però....mi aveva detto di aver cancellato i numeri di telefono della ragazza invece li ho trovati nascosti, messo alle strette li ha strappati davanti a me. Ma perchè non vuole cancellare su facebook e su skype l'amica rumena, sempre badante, di 29 anni  che li ha presentati?


Come ti sei accorta? L'amica rumena sempre badante 29 anni... si sa mai, fosse disponibile, magari...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2013)

Tonia trovo intelligente l'invito a fare controlli medici e chiedere a tuo marito di farne con le modalità che vi indicherà il medico.
Lo direi anche se l'amante fosse italiana, americana e coetanea.
Una fesseria (anche grave) in 40 anni credo che si possa perdonare.
Gli inviti a farti un esame di coscienza per scoprire cosa manca nel tuo rapporto mi sembrano ridicoli. Non ti manca niente: hai 25 anni in più.
Se 40 anni vissuti insieme possono essere buttati a mare per una donna più giovane della propria figlia chi ha qualche carenza, di cervello, è tuo marito.
Tutelati economicamente perché potrebbe fare altre fesserie.


----------



## MK (21 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tonia trovo intelligente l'invito a fare controlli medici e chiedere a tuo marito di farne con le modalità che vi indicherà il medico.
> Lo direi anche se l'amante fosse italiana, americana e coetanea.
> Una fesseria (anche grave) in 40 anni credo che si possa perdonare.
> *Gli inviti a farti un esame di coscienza per scoprire cosa manca nel tuo rapporto mi sembrano ridicoli. Non ti manca niente: hai 25 anni in più.
> ...


Carenza o meno lei lo ama. E un rapporto a settimana è poco.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Carenza o meno lei lo ama. E un rapporto a settimana è poco.


Se doveva farlo anche con l'amante è tanto a 60 anni.


----------



## Innominata (21 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Carenza o meno lei lo ama. E *un rapporto a settimana è poco*.


Ma che donna lesinante, doveva aspettarselo, amore o non amore e' causa del suo male alla fin fine.


----------



## MK (21 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se doveva farlo anche con l'amante è tanto a 60 anni.


Dici? Non lo so, la mia esperienza arriva a 50. E il mio compagno è più giovane di me quindi non fa testo.


----------



## MK (21 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma che donna lesinante, doveva aspettarselo, amore o non amore e' causa del suo male alla fin fine.


No beh dai non esageriamo. Però si sa che quello è un aspetto importante della relazione. Se diventa il 'contentino' settimanale forse è più facile lasciarsi prendere dalle tentazioni...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Dici? Non lo so, la mia esperienza arriva a 50. E il mio compagno è più giovane di me quindi non fa testo.


A volte fatico a trasmettere sarcasmo.


----------



## MK (21 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte fatico a trasmettere sarcasmo.


Ma io parlavo seriamente. Può essere che dopo i 60 anni ci sia effettivamente un calo da quel punto di vista. Però ho amiche che rinuncerebbero volentieri al sesso col marito/compagno/fidanzato per l'emozione il corteggiamento il buongiorno e la buonanotte .


----------



## lolapal (21 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi auguro che chi ha fatto tutti questi commenti presupponendo un interesse economico perché l'amante è rumena non siano tra quelli che brindavano per la relazione con la ventiquattrenne di Barabba? Mi auguro di no.


Ma non è il fatto che l'amante sia rumena, è semplicemente che, guardandosi in giro, c'è proprio un vero e proprio business. Arrivano mail o messaggi privati su fb con i quali, una ragazza straniera, in un italiano tradotto con google, ti dice che è rimasta affascinata dal tuo profilo e che è sola e giovane e ti vuole contattare privatamente e ti lascia un indirizzo mail. Sono realistici, nel senso che ci sono fotografie amatoriali di ragazze comuni, niente super modelle o cose del genere. Ci sono delle persone che ci possono cascare, altrimenti non li manderebbero.

Ora, è molto probabile che questa ragazza, in realtà, sia stata sincera, in fondo noi non sappiamo chi è e com'è il marito di tonia. Probabile che lui non dimostri la sua età (penso a mia madre che ne dimostra quindici di meno dei suoi 75) e che anche "biologicamente" parlando sia ancora nel pieno del suo vigore. Siamo tutti diversi, mica sono tutti nonni anzitempo come me! :carneval:

Non so nulla di barabba... se la relazione è sincera, sono contenta per lui!

Il sospetto, però, viene spontaneo, è questione di essere in qualche modo realisti, visto i personaggi che girano...


----------



## lolapal (21 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte fatico a trasmettere sarcasmo.


Colpa dell'assenza del linguaggio non verbale...  :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma non è il fatto che l'amante sia rumena, è semplicemente che, guardandosi in giro, c'è proprio un vero e proprio business. Arrivano mail o messaggi privati su fb con i quali, una ragazza straniera, in un italiano tradotto con google, ti dice che è rimasta affascinata dal tuo profilo e che è sola e giovane e ti vuole contattare privatamente e ti lascia un indirizzo mail. Sono realistici, nel senso che ci sono fotografie amatoriali di ragazze comuni, niente super modelle o cose del genere. Ci sono delle persone che ci possono cascare, altrimenti non li manderebbero.
> 
> Ora, è molto probabile che questa ragazza, in realtà, sia stata sincera, in fondo noi non sappiamo chi è e com'è il marito di tonia. Probabile che lui non dimostri la sua età (penso a mia madre che ne dimostra quindici di meno dei suoi 75) e che anche "biologicamente" parlando sia ancora nel pieno del suo vigore. Siamo tutti diversi, mica sono tutti nonni anzitempo come me! :carneval:
> 
> ...


Il problema di Tonia è che è stata tradita, vuole perdonare ma le sembra che lui non sia sincero e voglia mantenere i contatti con l'amante.
Il fatto che l'amante sia non italiana mi sembra secondario.
Così come mi sembra assurdo scaricare su di lei la responsabilità del tradimento o proporle di mettesi in tiro per riconquistarlo.
Nessuno ha detto a te che tuo marito avrebbe dovuto curare di più il fisico o che il bagnino ti voleva sottrarre soldi.
Questi pregiudizi sulle donne,se mogli per definizione poco curate e colpevoli di non accontentare le esigenze sessuali del marito (eh sì se non dà il culo se lo merita!), se amanti sessualmente disinibite e se straniere interessate ai soldi, li trovo fuorvianti rispetto ai problemi posti da chi scrive. In questo caso Tonia.


----------



## MK (21 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questi pregiudizi sulle donne,se mogli per definizione poco curate e colpevoli di non accontentare le esigenze sessuali del marito (eh sì se non dà il culo se lo merita!), se amanti sessualmente disinibite e se straniere interessate ai soldi, li trovo fuorvianti rispetto ai problemi posti da chi scrive. In questo caso Tonia.


Beh è risaputo però che ci siano donne senza scrupoli interessate solo ai soldi, e uomini incapaci di resistere alla tentazione di un corpo attraente. Poi ripeto, non giustifico ma comprendo che se una donna al sesso è poco interessata prima o poi... Io intanto un occhio a spese ingiustificate lo darei.


----------



## lolapal (21 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema di Tonia è che è stata tradita, vuole perdonare ma le sembra che lui non sia sincero e voglia mantenere i contatti con l'amante.
> Il fatto che l'amante sia non italiana mi sembra secondario.
> Così come mi sembra assurdo scaricare su di lei la responsabilità del tradimento o proporle di mettesi in tiro per riconquistarlo.
> Nessuno ha detto a te che tuo marito avrebbe dovuto curare di più il fisico o che il bagnino ti voleva sottrarre soldi.
> Questi pregiudizi sulle donne,se mogli per definizione poco curate e colpevoli di non accontentare le esigenze sessuali del marito (eh sì se non dà il culo se lo merita!), se amanti sessualmente disinibite e se straniere interessate ai soldi, li trovo fuorvianti rispetto ai problemi posti da chi scrive. In questo caso Tonia.


Hai ragione, ma non mi è sembrato che si scaricasse la colpa su tonia se il marito l'ha tradita e mi sembra che le si consigliava di amarsi un po' più lei, almeno l'impressione che ho avuto io da quello che ha scritto, magari poi lei intervenendo approfondirà e smentirà, è che sembra come "rassegnata"... ma è una mia impressione e quindi posso sbagliarmi.

Beh, a mio marito hanno detto che non è un uomo con gli attributi perché non è andato a spaccare la faccia al bagnino... sempre di stereotipi si parla...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Beh è risaputo però che ci siano donne senza scrupoli interessate solo ai soldi, e uomini incapaci di resistere alla tentazione di un corpo attraente. Poi ripeto, non giustifico ma comprendo che *se una donna al sesso è poco interessata prima o poi... *Io intanto un occhio a spese ingiustificate lo darei.


In base a cosa si stabilisce chi deve adeguarsi a chi?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma non mi è sembrato che si scaricasse la colpa su tonia se il marito l'ha tradita e mi sembra che le si consigliava di amarsi un po' più lei, almeno l'impressione che ho avuto io da quello che ha scritto, magari poi lei intervenendo approfondirà e smentirà, è che sembra come "rassegnata"... ma è una mia impressione e quindi posso sbagliarmi.
> 
> Beh, a mio marito hanno detto che non è un uomo con gli attributi perché non è andato a spaccare la faccia al bagnino... *sempre di stereotipi si parla...*


Sempre stereotipi.
Però sono proprio sempre gli stessi: la donna che deve adeguarsi ai bisogni del maschio, immaginato come non sempre è: basta leggere quanti uomini scrivono qui mortificati di non provare attrazione per la moglie con la quale non fanno sesso e obbligato a mostrarsi maschio, difendendo il territorio. 
Ebbasta! Diciamolo qualche volta.


----------



## MK (21 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In base a cosa si stabilisce chi deve adeguarsi a chi?


Non è questione di adeguamento, forse è solo questione di compatibilità. Se stai con un uomo che ti desidera molto e tutte le sere hai quel solito mal di testa prima o poi il problema si farà sentire. Stessa cosa può succedere a una donna. Anche se credo che per noi sia più complesso. Più una ricerca di emozioni che di sesso tout court. E maggiori sensi di colpa nel tradimento senza implicazioni sentimentali. Eccezioni a parte.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Non è questione di adeguamento, forse è solo questione di compatibilità. Se stai con un uomo che ti desidera molto e tutte le sere hai quel solito mal di testa prima o poi il problema si farà sentire. Stessa cosa può succedere a una donna. Anche se credo che per noi sia più complesso. Più una ricerca di emozioni che di sesso tout court. E maggiori sensi di colpa nel tradimento senza implicazioni sentimentali. Eccezioni a parte.


Questo non è un thread generale, qui si sta rispondendo a Tonia tradita con una donna più giovane della figlia :unhappy:.
E dopo 40 anni si dovrebbe fare problemi di compatibilità perché fa sesso una volta alla settimana con un uomo che usa le proprie energie con una "figlia"?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Settembre 2013)

tonia ha detto:


> sono sposata da 38 anni, io 56 lui 61. Due mesi fa mi sono accorta che lui mi ha tradito con una ragazza rumena di 35 anni, tre in meno di nostra figlia. La storia è iniziata l'anno scorso in aprile, incontri settimanali fino a settembre, poi lei è tornata in Romania.gli incontri sono ricominciati quest'anno, sempre in aprile, fino al 1° di giugno, sempre settimanali, poi lei è ripartita.Lui ha confessato il tutto, ha detto che è tutto finito.Io ho capito perchè lo ha fatto, avevamo un rapporto sessuale settimanale e questo a lui non bastava e dice che è stato con lei per necessità. Posso crederci, lui con me durante il tradimento è sempre stato carino affettuoso e disponibile in tutto e sempre presente alle mie necessità, come sempre in questi 38 anni. gli ho creduto gli ho dato ragione ho detto che non gli farò più mancare quello che lui ha cercato dall'altra. Però....mi aveva detto di aver cancellato i numeri di telefono della ragazza invece li ho trovati nascosti, messo alle strette li ha strappati davanti a me. Ma perchè non vuole cancellare su facebook e su skype l'amica rumena, sempre badante, di 29 anni  che li ha presentati?


Ciao tonia :smile: non è che se uno cancella i numeri di un cellulare poi diventa automaticamente irreperibile, l'altra donna il numero ancora presumo lo abbia quindi può cercarlo lei. Premesso ciò cerca di capire che tipo di relazioni li ha legati : solo sessuale, sentimentale, interessata?È  l'unico modo per tentare di evitare altre ricadute :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma non è il fatto che l'amante sia rumena, è semplicemente che, guardandosi in giro, c'è proprio un vero e proprio business. Arrivano mail o messaggi privati su fb con i quali, una ragazza straniera, in un italiano tradotto con google, ti dice che è rimasta affascinata dal tuo profilo e che è sola e giovane e ti vuole contattare privatamente e ti lascia un indirizzo mail. Sono realistici, nel senso che ci sono fotografie amatoriali di ragazze comuni, niente super modelle o cose del genere. Ci sono delle persone che ci possono cascare, altrimenti non li manderebbero.
> 
> Ora, è molto probabile che questa ragazza, in realtà, sia stata sincera, in fondo noi non sappiamo chi è e com'è il marito di tonia. Probabile che lui non dimostri la sua età (penso a mia madre che ne dimostra quindici di meno dei suoi 75) e che anche "biologicamente" parlando sia ancora nel pieno del suo vigore. Siamo tutti diversi, mica sono tutti nonni anzitempo come me! :carneval:
> 
> ...


vero a me arrivano per e- mail


----------



## Spider (21 Settembre 2013)

tonia ha detto:


> sono sposata da 38 anni, io 56 lui 61. Due mesi fa mi sono accorta che lui mi ha tradito con una ragazza rumena di 35 anni, tre in meno di nostra figlia. La storia è iniziata l'anno scorso in aprile, incontri settimanali fino a settembre, poi lei è tornata in Romania.gli incontri sono ricominciati quest'anno, sempre in aprile, fino al 1° di giugno, sempre settimanali, poi lei è ripartita.Lui ha confessato il tutto, ha detto che è tutto finito.Io ho capito perchè lo ha fatto, avevamo un rapporto sessuale settimanale e questo a lui non bastava e dice che è stato con lei per necessità. Posso crederci, lui con me durante il tradimento è sempre stato carino affettuoso e disponibile in tutto e sempre presente alle mie necessità, come sempre in questi 38 anni. gli ho creduto gli ho dato ragione ho detto che non gli farò più mancare quello che lui ha cercato dall'altra. Però....mi aveva detto di aver cancellato i numeri di telefono della ragazza invece li ho trovati nascosti, messo alle strette li ha strappati davanti a me. Ma perchè non vuole cancellare su facebook e su skype l'amica rumena, sempre badante, di 29 anni  che li ha presentati?


...e perchè?


----------



## Spider (21 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...e perchè?


perchè, vuole sincerarsi se quello che hai promesso lo mantieni.
signora mai... preparati a levatacce di sesso sfrenato...
sai che palle a 50 anni suonati e con la spesa da fare!!!!
altrimenti perdi il maritozzo.
quello si tiene la pezza calda.
CHILLO PRIMMA DI SCHIATTARE ... VUOLE RIDIVENTARE ... ADOLESCENTE.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi auguro che chi ha fatto tutti questi commenti presupponendo un interesse economico perché l'amante è rumena non siano tra quelli che brindavano per la relazione con la ventiquattrenne di Barabba? Mi auguro di no.


Perchè a te sembrano uguali le loro storie? A me no


----------



## Innominata (21 Settembre 2013)

tonia ha detto:


> sono sposata da 38 anni, io 56 lui 61. Due mesi fa mi sono accorta che lui mi ha tradito con una ragazza rumena di 35 anni, tre in meno di nostra figlia. La storia è iniziata l'anno scorso in aprile, incontri settimanali fino a settembre, poi lei è tornata in Romania.gli incontri sono ricominciati quest'anno, sempre in aprile, fino al 1° di giugno, sempre settimanali, poi lei è ripartita.Lui ha confessato il tutto, ha detto che è tutto finito.Io ho capito perchè lo ha fatto, avevamo un rapporto sessuale settimanale e questo a lui non bastava e dice che è stato con lei *per necessità.* Posso crederci, lui con me durante il tradimento è sempre stato carino affettuoso e disponibile in tutto e sempre presente alle mie necessità, come sempre in questi 38 anni. gli ho creduto gli ho dato ragione ho detto che *non gli farò più mancare *quello che lui ha cercato dall'altra. Però....mi aveva detto di aver cancellato i numeri di telefono della ragazza invece li ho trovati nascosti, messo alle strette li ha strappati davanti a me. Ma perchè non vuole cancellare su facebook e su skype l'amica rumena, sempre badante, di 29 anni  che li ha presentati?


Certe cose mi contrariano proprio...poveri uomini dal bianco pelo deprivati fino a livello, mi pare, in questo caso, di una temibile carestia...fino all'esigua, allupante inedia di una frequenza settimanale dopo 38 anni...Uomini, dico, ma secondo voi si può ingannare l'interminabile attesa del lunghissimo quarto di luna con qualche fantasia, o semplicemente con fantasia, sbirciando con curiosità la propria donna e facendole sentire i propri occhi addosso? O l'improcrastinabile stato di necessità, così mortificato dall'attitudine defettuale della moglie, che chiaramente se l'è tirata, è giusto che porti lei quasi a fare un mea culpa con atto di contrizione e successivi buoni propositi mentre lui si inguatta i bigliettini?


----------



## devastata (21 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se doveva farlo anche con l'amante è tanto a 60 anni.


Confermo, ma il viagra aiuta, e con un trentenne è d'obbligo se ne hai 60. Altrimenti ti fermi al primo goal!


----------



## lolapal (21 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sempre stereotipi.
> Però sono proprio sempre gli stessi: la donna che deve adeguarsi ai bisogni del maschio, immaginato come non sempre è: basta leggere quanti uomini scrivono qui mortificati di non provare attrazione per la moglie con la quale non fanno sesso e obbligato a mostrarsi maschio, difendendo il territorio.
> Ebbasta! Diciamolo qualche volta.


In realtà io la vedo diversamente: secondo me il punto è che bisogna cercare il piacere in due. Voglio dire che non ci si fa belle per compiacere il marito malato di sesso, ma che ci si mette a giocare in due affinché tutti e due si stia bene, si provi piacere. E non do il posteriore a mio marito perché altrimenti lui mi lascia o ho paura che lo faccia con un'altra, glielo do se piace anche a me, altrimenti nisba.

Se io ripenso alla mia situazione, perché è comunque tramite quella che analizzo, nel momento in cui abbiamo tirato fuori i nostri desideri, la nostra vita sessuale è migliorata, siamo soddisfatti tutti e due.
Questo io cercavo di dire personalmente a tonia: capire cosa piace a lei, per essere lei soddisfatta in primis.
Insomma, bisogna adeguarsi in due e non solo riguardo al sesso, ma anche a tutto il resto...


----------



## tesla (21 Settembre 2013)

bruny io sono fra quelli che le hanno detto di mettersi in tiro, ma non per competere con la rumena o riconquistarsi il marito 
io al marito darei una badilata dove non batte il sole, altroche mettersi in tiro 
dico solo di uscire e farsi una vita, non restare prona ad aspettare lui e le sue decisioni più o meno goderecce.
per motivi molto semplici, è più facile far capire all'attempato latin lover cosa può perdere scatenando la sua gelosia, che con tanti discorsi.
tanto, da una parte ci sono i *discorsi, *dall'altra...beh...hai presente no 
quindi fossi in lui a cosa daresti peso e importanza (non tu coi tuoi valori, ma l'infoiato preso nel vortice della trombata giovane e facile).

in poche paroleche sia lui a riconquistarla, non il contrario!


----------



## Eliade (21 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Perché in futuro potrebbe avere altre necessità.
> Quanto gli ha spennato?





farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè potrebbe essere una porta che si tiene aperta in caso senta di nuovo quella necessità.
> Butta un occhio anche al vostro conto in banca, mi sa che si è alleggerito...


 Quoto!


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè a te sembrano uguali le loro storie? A me no


Barabba è vedovo e non tradisce nessuno.
Ma la questione non è questa. La questione è che a uno si è dato credito che si trattasse di storia d'amore senza alcun dubbio nemmeno dato dalla differenza d'età (eppure tu, che non hai 23 anni mi pare, proprio ieri dicevi che ti piacciono sì gli uomini maturi ma proprio come Morandi no, mentre Barabba ne ha di più ed è ben difficile trovare un coetaneo di Morandi altrettanto piacente) mentre per il marito di Tonia il primo pensiero è stato che ci fosse un interesse economico da parte della donna di 30.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Certe cose mi contrariano proprio...poveri uomini dal bianco pelo deprivati fino a livello, mi pare, in questo caso, di una temibile carestia...fino all'esigua, allupante inedia di una frequenza settimanale dopo 38 anni...Uomini, dico, ma secondo voi si può ingannare l'interminabile attesa del lunghissimo quarto di luna con qualche fantasia, o semplicemente con fantasia, sbirciando con curiosità la propria donna e facendole sentire i propri occhi addosso? O l'improcrastinabile stato di necessità, così mortificato dall'attitudine defettuale della moglie, che chiaramente se l'è tirata, è giusto che porti lei quasi a fare un mea culpa con atto di contrizione e successivi buoni propositi mentre lui si inguatta i bigliettini?


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> bruny io sono fra quelli che le hanno detto di mettersi in tiro, ma non per competere con la rumena o riconquistarsi il marito
> *io al marito darei una badilata dove non batte il sole, altroche mettersi in tiro *
> dico solo di uscire e farsi una vita, non restare prona ad aspettare lui e le sue decisioni più o meno goderecce.
> per motivi molto semplici, è più facile far capire all'attempato latin lover cosa può perdere scatenando la sua gelosia, che con tanti discorsi.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Barabba è vedovo e non tradisce nessuno.
> Ma la questione non è questa. La questione è che a uno si è dato credito che si trattasse di storia d'amore senza alcun dubbio nemmeno dato dalla differenza d'età (eppure tu, che non hai 23 anni mi pare, proprio ieri dicevi che ti piacciono sì gli uomini maturi ma proprio come Morandi no, mentre Barabba ne ha di più ed è ben difficile trovare un coetaneo di Morandi altrettanto piacente) mentre per il marito di Tonia il primo pensiero è stato che ci fosse un interesse economico da parte della donna di 30.


Barabba ha messo in chiaro che non c'é trippa per gatti. Patrimonio già diviso tra i figli e mi sembra che la 23 enne non faccia una piega.
E il fatto che sia un uomo libero fa di molto la differenza.
Qui si parla di un uomo sposato che usa i sokdi di famiglia per scoparsi una ragazza.
Che dalla romania arrivino ragazze alka ricerca fi uomini maturi per farsi mantenere non é un mistero.
Per quel che riguarda ieri, la mia era una  battuta con President sul fatto che morandi mi stava dietro. 
E stiamo parlando di un settantenne e tra 60 e 70 secondo me c'é una belka differenza.
Ripeto a 30 anni non avrei avuto problemi a stare con un uomo di 60 e certo non per i soldi argomento che per me ha fascino zero.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Barabba ha messo in chiaro che non c'é trippa per gatti. Patrimonio già diviso tra i figli e mi sembra che la 23 enne non faccia una piega.
> E il fatto che sia un uomo libero fa di molto la differenza.
> Qui si parla di un uomo sposato che usa i sokdi di famiglia per scoparsi una ragazza.
> Che dalla romania arrivino ragazze alka ricerca fi uomini maturi per farsi mantenere non é un mistero.
> ...


 A 30 non sarei stata con un quarantenne. Come vedi non si può usare i propri gusti per stabilire che i comportamenti di altri siano o no dettati dall'interesse.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A 30 non sarei stata con un quarantenne. Come vedi non si può usare i propri gusti per stabilire che i comportamenti di altri siano o no dettati dall'interesse.


Ma i fatti dimostrano  che la tipa di barabba non ci sta per un interesse economico.
Non ci sono soldi non c'é futuro di condivisione economica.
Qui c'é un uomo sposato intortato per bene e al quale spellare soldi e via lei ce n'è pronta un'altra
Ma poi é normale che un uomo di 60
Anni abbia contatti in skype con badanti rumene?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma i fatti dimostrano  che la tipa di barabba non ci sta per un interesse economico.
> Non ci sono soldi non c'é futuro di condivisione economica.
> Qui c'é un uomo sposato intortato per bene e al quale spellare soldi e via lei ce n'è pronta un'altra
> Ma poi é normale che un uomo di 60
> Anni abbia contatti in skype con badanti rumene?


Oh sei tu che hai appena ribadito che a 30 saresti andata con uno di 60. Una è certamente mossa dall'interesse perché rumena?
Oh per me può essere una stronza perché amante di un uomo sposato da 40 senza rispetto per la moglie ma non lo sarebbe diverso se rumena, francese, svizzera o di Gallarate.
L'avere blindato l'eredità per i nipoti (come racconta Barabba) non toglie che abbia comunque un reddito che gli consente di vivere agiatamente e di pagare vacanze alla ragazza che potrebbe ugualmente avere interessi economici, anche se i possibili vantaggi economici potrebbero non danneggiare i nipoti.
Io contesto l'attribuire con sicurezza interessi economici in un caso e nell'altro.
Il fatto che a me diano i brividi relazioni con grandi differenze d'età è irrilevante, come lo è che a te non li diano, in riferimento a questo aspetto.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma i fatti dimostrano  che la tipa di barabba non ci sta per un interesse economico.
> Non ci sono soldi non c'é futuro di condivisione economica.
> *Qui c'é un uomo sposato intortato per bene e al quale spellare soldi e via lei ce n'è pronta un'altra
> 
> ...



Per il Secondo neretto la cosa strana quale sarebbe :
contatti
skype
badanti romene?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh sei tu che hai appena ribadito che a 30 saresti andata con uno di 60. Una è certamente mossa dall'interesse perché rumena?
> Oh per me può essere una stronza perché amante di un uomo sposato da 40 senza rispetto per la moglie ma non lo sarebbe diverso se rumena, francese, svizzera o di Gallarate.
> L'avere blindato l'eredità per i nipoti (come racconta Barabba) non toglie che abbia comunque un reddito che gli consente di vivere agiatamente e di pagare vacanze alla ragazza che potrebbe ugualmente avere interessi economici, anche se i possibili vantaggi economici potrebbero non danneggiare i nipoti.
> Io contesto l'attribuire con sicurezza interessi economici in un caso e nell'altro.
> Il fatto che a me diano i brividi relazioni con grandi differenze d'età è irrilevante, come lo è che a te non li diano, in riferimento a questo aspetto.


Ma tu ti guardi in giro o viaggi con il paraocchi?
Quante ragazze dell'est, rumene o altro, vedi per la strada con ragazzi italiani della loro età o simili e quante con uomini maturi?
É la stessa percentuale di ragazze italiane?
Ovvio che non abbiamo certezze ma direi che le probabilitá sono decisamente alte.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu ti guardi in giro o viaggi con il paraocchi?
> Quante ragazze dell'est, rumene o altro, vedi per la strada con ragazzi italiani della loro età o simili e quante con uomini maturi?
> É la stessa percentuale di ragazze italiane?
> Ovvio che non abbiamo certezze ma direi che le probabilitá sono decisamente alte.


Magari tu hai incrociato dei Barabba.


----------



## devastata (21 Settembre 2013)

E' stata una deduzione del forum che lo faccia per interesse. La moglie non lo ha scritto. In ogni caso ad intrecciare relazioni pet interesse non sono solo le straniere. Chiunque di noi potrebbe stilare una lista e non di sole donne!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari tu hai incrociato dei Barabba.


Dimenticavo quanto è impossibile darti un punto di vista diverso.
Torno a fare come facevo tempo fa: hai ragione tu.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dimenticavo quanto è impossibile darti un punto di vista diverso.
> Torno a fare come facevo tempo fa: hai ragione tu.


Non riesco a farti cogliere le mie battute.
Guarda che il punto di vista diverso è il mio che le rumene cercano di circuire gli anziani lo dice anche calderoli. :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E' stata una deduzione del forum che lo faccia per interesse. La moglie non lo ha scritto. In ogni caso ad intrecciare relazioni pet interesse non sono solo le straniere. Chiunque di noi potrebbe stilare una lista e non di sole donne!


Soprattutto non so quanto possa interessare a Tonia. A lei interessa che il marito le voglia bene e avrà il dolore del tradimento. Se l'altra l'ha fatto pensando di guadagnarci economicamente le potrebbe interessare solo se ci sono state uscite importanti.
Quali sono i veri interessi nelle relazioni è difficile saperlo.


----------



## devastata (21 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Soprattutto non so quanto possa interessare a Tonia. A lei interessa che il marito le voglia bene e avrà il dolore del tradimento. Se l'altra l'ha fatto pensando di guadagnarci economicamente le potrebbe interessare solo se ci sono state uscite importanti.
> Quali sono i veri interessi nelle relazioni è difficile saperlo.



Non sempre. A volte è lampante, solo che il diretto interessato se ne accorge dopo.

L'ex amante di mio cognato, sognando non so cosa, gli ha messo le mani in faccia furente quando ha scoperto che la casa dove abitava lui, non era sua, come, secondo lei, lui le aveva fatto credere. Probabilmente lui non aveva capito perchè lo chiedesse e risposto tanto per.  Sempre lo stesso ha una moglie che ha sempre guardato alla sostanza, ed ha superato benissimo il tradimento, svelatole quasi subito da un tantomatico fidanzato dell'amante del marito, non essendone mai stata innamorata, unico neo, il fatto che lo abbiano saputo in molti dove abitano e dove lui lavora e la sfacciataggine dell'amante nei suoi confronti che per qualche mese passeggiava sotto le sue finestre con abiti e borse di lusso appena  omaggiate da mio cognato.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non sempre. A volte è lampante, solo che il diretto interessato se ne accorge dopo.
> 
> L'ex amante di mio cognato, sognando non so cosa, gli ha messo le mani in faccia furente quando ha scoperto che la casa dove abitava lui, non era sua, come, secondo lei, lui le aveva fatto credere. Probabilmente lui non aveva capito perchè lo chiedesse e risposto tanto per.  Sempre lo stesso ha una moglie che ha sempre guardato alla sostanza, ed ha superato benissimo il tradimento, svelatole quasi subito da un tantomatico fidanzato dell'amante del marito, non essendone mai stata innamorata, unico neo, il fatto che lo abbiano saputo in molti dove abitano e dove lui lavora e la sfacciataggine dell'amante nei suoi confronti che per qualche mese passeggiava sotto le sue finestre con abiti e borse di lusso appena  omaggiate da mio cognato.


Se fosse lampante ce l'avrebbe detto Tonia


----------



## Spider (21 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Barabba ha messo in chiaro che non c'é trippa per gatti. Patrimonio già diviso tra i figli e mi sembra che la 23 enne non faccia una piega.
> E il fatto che sia un uomo libero fa di molto la differenza.
> Qui si parla di un uomo sposato che usa i sokdi di famiglia per scoparsi una ragazza.
> Che dalla romania arrivino ragazze alka ricerca fi uomini maturi per farsi mantenere non é un mistero.
> ...


Belka, belka...
quanto mi pici quelKo che scrivi...


----------



## Spider (21 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Confermo, ma il viagra aiuta, e con un trentenne è d'obbligo se ne hai 60. Altrimenti ti fermi al primo goal!


parola di Micheluzzo!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Belka, belka...
> quanto mi pici quelKo che scrivi...


Tastiera dell'iphone e spesso non correggo....
Antipatico


----------



## Horny (21 Settembre 2013)

è una storia orribile.
scusami, tonia, ma tuo marito
che tipo di uomo è?
io mi chiederei questo.
se voglio stare con un uomo così.


----------



## devastata (21 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se fosse lampante ce l'avrebbe detto Tonia


Infatti, non mi riferivo a loro, solo al fatto che sono in molte/i e di ogni razza.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Infatti, non mi riferivo a loro, solo al fatto che sono in molte/i e di ogni razza.


Eheeeeeeeeeeee :unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma i fatti dimostrano  che la tipa di barabba non ci sta per un interesse economico.
> Non ci sono soldi non c'é futuro di condivisione economica.
> Qui c'é un uomo sposato intortato per bene e al quale spellare soldi e via lei ce n'è pronta un'altra
> Ma poi é normale che un uomo di 60
> Anni abbia contatti in skype con badanti rumene?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma quali fatti scusa...siamo là a casa di Barabba?
I fatti dimostrano che Barabba fu graziato e Cristo finì in croce...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ti spiego io i fatti...

Sai perchè un sessantenne tiene contatti skipe con badanti rumene?

Sta pensando al suo futuro....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sai che quando le rumene mi abbordano io tiro fora la storia che sono filoungherese e si dileguano nel nulla?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

I fatti sappiatelo dimostrano che sempre e comunque il conte è in malafede:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E' stata una deduzione del forum che lo faccia per interesse. La moglie non lo ha scritto. In ogni caso ad intrecciare relazioni pet interesse non sono solo le straniere. Chiunque di noi potrebbe stilare una lista e non di sole donne!


Ma infatti...io mi dico tra le risate...ma poveria tonia!
Una scrive un post qui dentro
e si vede ricostruita la sua vita
come non l'ha mai vissuta prima:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Certo che ce n'è di fantasia e buontempo.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma sempre e sole sulle vite altrui....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non riesco a farti cogliere le mie battute.
> Guarda che il punto di vista diverso è il mio che le rumene cercano di circuire gli anziani lo dice anche calderoli. :carneval:


Hai poco da ridere vecchia brunilde...loro combattono con armi con le quali TU non puoi competere in nessun versante...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Tu dici eh ma io ho una laurea
loro rispondono...gli uomini mica ciulano con la laurea...ma con carni fresche e sode....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2013)

Comunque amiche mie 
Un lothar non si farebbe mai fregare da una rumena

Perchè se sei fagiana la volpe ti si magna
se sei rumena per il ciccio lei ti mena...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo non è un thread generale, qui si sta rispondendo a Tonia tradita con una donna più giovane della figlia :unhappy:.
> E dopo 40 anni si dovrebbe fare problemi di compatibilità perché fa sesso una volta alla settimana con un uomo che usa le proprie energie con una "figlia"?


Cosa c'entrano l'età dell'amante e l'uso delle proprie energie? Se uno dei due partner ha un forte desiderio e l'altro no prima o poi qualche problema nasce. Che si fa?


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> In realtà io la vedo diversamente: *secondo me il punto è che bisogna cercare il piacere in due. Voglio dire che non ci si fa belle per compiacere il marito malato di sesso, ma che ci si mette a giocare in due affinché tutti e due si stia bene, si provi piacere. E non do il posteriore a mio marito perché altrimenti lui mi lascia o ho paura che lo faccia con un'altra, glielo do se piace anche a me, altrimenti nisba.
> *
> Se io ripenso alla mia situazione, perché è comunque tramite quella che analizzo, nel momento in cui abbiamo tirato fuori i nostri desideri, la nostra vita sessuale è migliorata, siamo soddisfatti tutti e due.
> Questo io cercavo di dire personalmente a tonia: capire cosa piace a lei, per essere lei soddisfatta in primis.
> *Insomma, bisogna adeguarsi in due e non solo riguardo al sesso, ma anche a tutto il resto...*


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Cosa c'entrano l'età dell'amante e l'uso delle proprie energie? Se uno dei due partner ha un forte desiderio e l'altro no prima o poi qualche problema nasce. Che si fa?


Poi ti faccio un disegnino.


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi ti faccio un disegnino.


Che palle che sei. Non puoi discutere senza aggredire?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Che palle che sei. Non puoi discutere senza aggredire?


Aggredire? Relax! Sei in poltrona e sei agitata?
Allora spiego: passati gli anni giovanili se si fa sesso con un'amante tutti i giorni è difficile farlo con la moglie tutti i giorni (ovviamente escluso Lothar che è particolarmente dotato).
Tonia si fa sensi di colpa per non essere stata più disponibile e propositiva nel sesso ma io non credo che si possa far molto dopo 40 anni di matrimonio per stimolare chi se la fa con una di trenta anni.


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aggredire? Relax! Sei in poltrona e sei agitata?
> Allora spiego: passati gli anni giovanili se si fa sesso con un'amante tutti i giorni è difficile farlo con la moglie tutti i giorni (ovviamente escluso Lothar che è particolarmente dotato).
> Tonia si fa sensi di colpa per non essere stata più disponibile e propositiva nel sesso ma io non credo che si possa far molto dopo 40 anni di matrimonio per stimolare chi se la fa con una di trenta anni.


Non sono agitata. Irritata può essere il termine giusto. Gli anni giovanili quando finiscono? A 60 anni? Ti ho già detto che non sono esperta in materia. Se finiscono a 50 ti assicuro che non è per niente difficile. Comunque, una volta la settimana è poco. Se il partner che sta con te è un tipo passionale. Che sia uomo o donna. Questo certo NON giustifica il tradimento. Con una donna o un uomo di 30 o di 70 anni. Sei stata tradita per una donna più giovane?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Non sono agitata. Irritata può essere il termine giusto. Gli anni giovanili quando finiscono? A 60 anni? Ti ho già detto che non sono esperta in materia. Se finiscono a 50 ti assicuro che non è per niente difficile. Comunque, una volta la settimana è poco. Se il partner che sta con te è un tipo passionale. Che sia uomo o donna. Questo certo NON giustifica il tradimento. Con una donna o un uomo di 30 o di 70 anni. Sei stata tradita per una donna più giovane?


Vabbè aspettiamo che torni Tonia.
Continuare a dare opportunità per colpevolizzarla non mi sembra giusto.
E tu? Sei stata tradita con una meno irritabile? :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aggredire? Relax! Sei in poltrona e sei agitata?
> Allora spiego: passati gli anni giovanili se si fa sesso con un'amante tutti i giorni è difficile farlo con la moglie tutti i giorni (ovviamente escluso Lothar che è particolarmente dotato).
> Tonia si fa sensi di colpa per non essere stata più disponibile e propositiva nel sesso ma io non credo che si possa far molto dopo 40 anni di matrimonio per stimolare chi se la fa con una di trenta anni.


Ma se non ho capito male lui é andato con un'altra anche  perché lo facevano solo una volta alla settimana e non per scelta di lui.
Ora, ho giá espresso quello che penso di lui ma cobcordo con MK sul fatto che non capisco perchè solo una volta
Io pagherei perchè dopo 40 anni mio marito mi desideri ancora da volerlo fare tutti i gg o quasi.
Non capisco, in generale non riferito a Tonia, come si possa non voler far sesso con l'uomo cob cui stiamo. Ma magari sono strana io ci sto riflettendo in questi giorni


----------



## Innominata (22 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Cosa c'entrano l'età dell'amante e l'uso delle proprie energie? Se uno dei due partner ha un forte desiderio e l'altro no prima o poi qualche problema nasce. Che si fa?


Si tradisce:idea:?...


----------



## free (22 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti...io mi dico tra le risate...ma poveria tonia!
> *Una scrive un post qui dentro
> e si vede ricostruita la sua vita
> come non l'ha mai vissuta prima*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...



:rotfl:vero!

però dai, meglio che scrivere poverino o che struz, a seconda dei casi, e basta, ti pare?


----------



## Innominata (22 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se non ho capito male lui é andato con un'altra anche  perché lo facevano solo una volta alla settimana e non per scelta di lui.
> Ora, ho giá espresso quello che penso di lui ma cobcordo con MK sul fatto che non capisco perchè solo una volta
> Io pagherei perchè dopo 40 anni mio marito mi desideri ancora da volerlo fare tutti i gg o quasi.
> Non capisco, in generale non riferito a Tonia, come si possa non voler far sesso con l'uomo cob cui stiamo. Ma magari sono strana io ci sto riflettendo in questi giorni


Nonostante tutto io continuo ad avere il sospetto che la motivazione della carestia sia stata una bella ideona del marito per alleggerirsi un po' la posizione e instillare nella moglie che in fondo era lei che se l'era tirata. Tutto sommato si sta facendo un pochetto anche qui. tant'è vero che Tonia si è messa volentieri con le ginocchia sui ceci mortificandosi della sua tiepidita'. Fatto sta che da quel che racconta, il marito ha preso atto della defettualita' che lei ha riconosciuto in se', ma si è' guardato bene dal prendere sicure misure di distanza dal suo operato. C'è' qualcosa che mi disturba quando leggo che questa cosa non giustifica il tradimento, _però'_una volta a settimana e' poco. Mi chiederei piuttosto cosa c'è' in questo tipo di comunicazione che porta un uomo a prendere tranquillamente le sue contromisure in fondo a ragione nei confronti di una mancanza talmente deprivante da trasformarlo in un allupato totalmente in balia dell'onnipotente ormone, che conduce la moglie a un'ammissione di colpevolezza nelle cause, e poi furtivo e frenetico nasconde numeri di telefono e continua a pietere via web. Qualcosa continua a non quadrarmi.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Nonostante tutto io continuo ad avere il sospetto che la motivazione della carestia sia stata una bella ideona del marito per alleggerirsi un po' la posizione e instillare nella moglie che in fondo era lei che se l'era tirata. Tutto sommato si sta facendo un pochetto anche qui. tant'è vero che Tonia si è messa volentieri con le ginocchia sui ceci mortificandosi della sua tiepidita'. Fatto sta che da quel che racconta, il marito ha preso atto della defettualita' che lei ha riconosciuto in se', ma si è' guardato bene dal prendere sicure misure di distanza dal suo operato. C'è' qualcosa che mi disturba quando leggo che questa cosa non giustifica il tradimento, _però'_una volta a settimana e' poco. Mi chiederei piuttosto cosa c'è' in questo tipo di comunicazione che porta un uomo a prendere tranquillamente le sue contromisure in fondo a ragione nei confronti di una mancanza talmente deprivante da trasformarlo in un allupato totalmente in balia dell'onnipotente ormone, che conduce la moglie a un'ammissione di colpevolezza nelle cause, e poi furtivo e frenetico nasconde numeri di telefono e continua a pietere via web. Qualcosa continua a non quadrarmi.


Mi sembra di aver ampiamente criticato il comportamento del marito
Da traditrice ho sempre detto che si sceglie di tradire e non esiste giustuficazione.
Tonia non ha motivo di mettersi sui ceci se lo fa è perché forse si riconosce qualche mancanza che ripeto non giustificano lui ma possono servire a lei per capire e nel caso modificare il suo comportamento


----------



## free (22 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se non ho capito male lui é andato con un'altra anche  perché lo facevano solo una volta alla settimana e non per scelta di lui.
> Ora, ho giá espresso quello che penso di lui ma cobcordo con MK sul fatto che non capisco perchè solo una volta
> Io pagherei perchè dopo 40 anni mio marito mi desideri ancora da volerlo fare tutti i gg o quasi.
> Non capisco, in generale non riferito a Tonia, come si possa non voler far sesso con l'uomo cob cui stiamo. Ma magari sono strana io ci sto riflettendo in questi giorni



ma a me una volta alla settimana a quell'età non sembra poco...
e a parte quello che sembra a me, comunque non vedo nessun "collegamento" con il tradimento, che mi sembra un'attività molto complessa e ricca di implicazioni, tanto da non poter affatto nascere da una considerazione così sciatta e banale

ritengo invece che molto più probabilmente la volta alla settimana sia solo una sorta di loro standard da lungo/medio tempo, al quale si è aggiunto il tradimento per altri motivi, la novità, il sentirsi giovane etc. etc.
non so se mi sono spiegata


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma a me una volta alla settimana a quell'età non sembra poco...
> e a parte quello che sembra a me, comunque non vedo nessun "collegamento" con il tradimento, che mi sembra un'attività molto complessa e ricca di implicazioni, tanto da non poter affatto nascere da una considerazione così sciatta e banale
> 
> ritengo invece che molto più probabilmente la volta alla settimana sia solo una sorta di loro standard da lungo/medio tempo, al quale si è aggiunto il tradimento per altri motivi, la novità, il sentirsi giovane etc. etc.
> non so se mi sono spiegata


Si. Probabilmente sono io che non mi spiego.


----------



## free (22 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sembra di aver ampiamente criticato il comportamento del marito
> Da traditrice ho sempre detto che si sceglie di tradire e non esiste giustuficazione.
> *Tonia non ha motivo di mettersi sui ceci se lo fa è perché forse si riconosce qualche mancanza che ripeto non giustificano lui ma possono servire a lei per capire e nel caso modificare il suo comportamento*



vero, però purtroppo temo che partendo dalla volta alla settimana non arrivi da nessuna parte, poichè è solo una scusa


----------



## Innominata (22 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sembra di aver ampiamente criticato il comportamento del marito
> Da traditrice ho sempre detto che si sceglie di tradire e non esiste giustuficazione.
> Tonia non ha motivo di mettersi sui ceci se lo fa è perché forse si riconosce qualche mancanza che ripeto non giustificano lui ma possono servire a lei per capire e nel caso modificare il suo comportamento


Volevo citare Mk, il post a cui tu hai risposto! Ho fatto salire te, ma insomma volevo dire che non riesco a sfuggire al sospetto che il marito stia leggermente strumentalizzando i sentimenti della moglie facendola sentire ampiamente responsabile di ciò' che è' accaduto, per farsi eventualmente un'onorevole caduta quasi in piedi. Ci manca poco che non la perdoni magari. Insomma ho l'impressione che i motivi vadano ridistribuiti su altre aree e in altri spazi, se no e' un ciurlare nel manico e uso strumentale di un particolare che magari non è che una nuance di un discorso molto più dettagliato, le cui circostanze rimarranno con buona pace di tutti neglette, se si continua a puntare i riflettori su questo particolare, che ben si presta.


----------



## free (22 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Volevo citare Mk, il post a cui tu hai risposto! Ho fatto salire te, ma insomma volevo dire che non riesco a sfuggire al sospetto che il marito stia leggermente strumentalizzando i sentimenti della moglie facendola sentire ampiamente responsabile di ciò' che è' accaduto, per farsi eventualmente un'onorevole caduta quasi in piedi. Ci manca poco che non la perdoni magari. Insomma ho l'impressione che i motivi vadano ridistribuiti su altre aree e in altri spazi, se no e' un ciurlare nel manico e uso strumentale di un particolare che magari non è che una nuance di un discorso molto più dettagliato, le cui circostanze rimarranno con buona pace di tutti neglette, se si continua a puntare i riflettori su questo particolare, che ben si presta.



quoto
...per un momento mi ha attraversato la mente l'immagine di quest'uomo che vaga 2 volte alla settimana con l'uccello in mano nell'attesa di infilarlo da qualche parte!:singleeye:

scusate, ora sono rinsavita:mrgreen:


----------



## Horny (22 Settembre 2013)

Ma si, che quella della, per lui, scarsa frequenza sia una scusa e' palese.
a che serve discuterne.
lei dovrebbe domandarsi che tipo di uomo ha accanto.


----------



## Innominata (22 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> quoto
> ...per un momento mi ha attraversato la mente l'immagine di quest'uomo che vaga 2 volte alla settimana con l'uccello in mano nell'attesa di infilarlo da qualche parte!:singleeye:
> 
> scusate, ora sono rinsavita:mrgreen:


Ed è un'immagine che poco ha a che fare con il desiderio specifico dell'altro, no? Tant'è vero che si procede a una sostituzione. Tendenzialmente io non mi chiederei quante volte bisogna farlo(per non farsi tradire:idea:?) in un tot di tempo, ma come i desideri si incontrano e tessono una trama di reciproci rimandi. Il desiderio, mi piace pensare che non sia una cosa lineare che obbedisce a leggi lineari, diventerebbe una ripetizione pulsionale in un indifferenziato che da una parte e' pura liquidità edonistica, dall'altra si abbarbica a forme irrigidite di identificazione del desiderio. Mi piace pensare che il desiderio sia tutt'altro che lineare, che segua per sua natura vie traverse, sia nel viaggio che nel bagaglio che nelle destinazioni, purché gli occhi siano sull'altro da raggiungere in qualche modo. La frequenza segue o precede, va in testa o in coda, ma non riesco a prenderla del tutto come bandiera o segnaletica, come identificazione solida e sicura e precisa del desiderio.


----------



## Leda (22 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> per un momento mi ha attraversato la mente l'immagine di quest'uomo che vaga 2 volte alla settimana con l'uccello in mano nell'attesa di infilarlo da qualche parte!:singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:




Innominata ha detto:


> Ed è un'immagine che poco ha a che fare con il desiderio specifico dell'altro, no? Tant'è vero che si procede a una sostituzione.


:up::up:


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè aspettiamo che torni Tonia.
> Continuare a dare opportunità per colpevolizzarla non mi sembra giusto.
> E tu? Sei stata tradita con una meno irritabile? :mexican:


Le tipologie erano diverse. Forse è per quello che il tradimento con 'carne giovane e soda' (tanto per citare il Conte...) è quello che mi infastidirebbe di meno. Dopo il tradimento sono sempre tornati. Da me. Però hanno trovato la porta chiusa .


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2013)

Per me state ragionando troppo 'da donne'. Io sento donne che al sesso non sono interessate (e o avrebbero, anche tutti i giorni, dal partner ufficiale) e il compagno prima o poi qualcosa fa. Perchè senza la virilità non sanno chi sono, si perdono.


----------



## Innominata (22 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Per me state ragionando troppo 'da donne'. Io sento donne che al sesso non sono interessate (e o avrebbero, anche tutti i giorni, dal partner ufficiale) e il compagno prima o poi qualcosa fa. Perchè senza la virilità non sanno chi sono, si perdono.


La virilità gira intorno al meraviglioso profilo estetico di un compatto cilindroide che sormonta due belle biglie gonfie? Quello disegnato sul ponte della tangenziale Est? Qualcuno avrà smarrito la virilità spiaccicandola li'? Be', un uomo così facilmente sulla via della perdizione mi fa sentire molto disinteressata alle sue sorti:sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> quoto
> ...per un momento mi ha attraversato la mente l'immagine di quest'uomo che vaga 2 volte alla settimana con l'uccello in mano nell'attesa di infilarlo da qualche parte!:singleeye:
> 
> scusate, ora sono rinsavita:mrgreen:


A volte ti amo anch'io. Ma non voglio farti le cose che dice JB


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ed è un'immagine che poco ha a che fare con il desiderio specifico dell'altro, no? Tant'è vero che si procede a una sostituzione. Tendenzialmente io non mi chiederei quante volte bisogna farlo(per non farsi tradire:idea:?) in un tot di tempo, ma come i desideri si incontrano e tessono una trama di reciproci rimandi. Il desiderio, mi piace pensare che non sia una cosa lineare che obbedisce a leggi lineari, diventerebbe una ripetizione pulsionale in un indifferenziato che da una parte e' pura liquidità edonistica, dall'altra si abbarbica a forme irrigidite di identificazione del desiderio. Mi piace pensare che il desiderio sia tutt'altro che lineare, che segua per sua natura vie traverse, sia nel viaggio che nel bagaglio che nelle destinazioni, purché gli occhi siano sull'altro da raggiungere in qualche modo. La frequenza segue o precede, va in testa o in coda, ma non riesco a prenderla del tutto come bandiera o segnaletica, come identificazione solida e sicura e precisa del desiderio.


Adoro come esprimi il tuo pensiero, che è quasi sempre anche il mio, in modo elegante.
 Qui però ti sei un po' lasciata andare


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> La virilità gira intorno al meraviglioso profilo estetico di un compatto cilindroide che sormonta due belle biglie gonfie? Quello disegnato sul ponte della tangenziale Est? Qualcuno avrà smarrito la virilità spiaccicandola li'? Be', un uomo così facilmente sulla via della perdizione mi fa sentire molto disinteressata alle sue sorti:sonar:



Possiamo anche essere disinteressate ma siamo noi donne a farci coppia.


----------



## Innominata (22 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adoro come esprimi il tuo pensiero, che è quasi sempre anche il mio, in modo elegante.
> Qui però ti sei un po' lasciata andare


Segna pure con il lapis, e' che il mio piccolo recupero domenicale dell'infanzia ha perso il derby


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> La virilità gira intorno al meraviglioso profilo estetico di un compatto cilindroide che sormonta due belle biglie gonfie? Quello disegnato sul ponte della tangenziale Est? Qualcuno avrà smarrito la virilità spiaccicandola li'? Be', un uomo così facilmente sulla via della perdizione mi fa sentire molto disinteressata alle sue sorti:sonar:


Una donna che ha la metà dei propri anni è spesso irresistibile per un uomo se non ha altre cose che lo fermano.
Accade raramente a una donna perché è dotata di maggior senso del ridicolo, anche se le dovessero mancare le stesse cose dell'uomo. 
Tonia tende anche colpevolizzarsi.
Chissà che si sarebbe detto a una nonna che si fosse lamentata di sesso solo settimanale e di scarso desiderio per il compagno di una vita e dell'entusiasmo ritrovato con un uomo più giovane del figlio.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Segna pure con il lapis, e' che il mio piccolo recupero domenicale dell'infanzia ha perso il derby


Sei lazialeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Innominata (22 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei lazialeeeeeeeeeee


Vengo da un paese burino. Mio nonno la domenica quattro o cinque volte l'anno ci portava aroma per le partite, con la macchina(anni 60, faceva l'autista di mestiere) , me e le mie cugine, con tanto di pane e frittata. Alle medie facevo i compiti sotto il manifesto di Chinaglia. Al paese il medico condotto fondo' un Club ancora adesso famoso, a distanza di quarant'anni. E mia madre quando c'è il derby prende sempre dieci gocce di lexotan


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Vengo da un paese burino. Mio nonno la domenica quattro o cinque volte l'anno ci portava a roma per le partite, con la macchina(anni 60, faceva l'autista di mestiere) , me e le mie cugine, con tanto di pane e frittata. Alle medie facevo i compiti sotto il manifesto di Chinaglia. Al paese il medico condotto fondo' un Club ancora adesso famoso, a distanza di quarant'anni. E mia madre quando c'è il derby prende sempre dieci gocce di lexotan


Il saluto romano mi avrebbe allontanata anche dai dolci ricordi.
O forse no.
Quando si ama si ignora ciò che di brutto ha l'oggetto d'amore.
Consolati pensando ai precedenti vinti di fila


----------



## Innominata (22 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il saluto romano mi avrebbe allontanata anche dai dolci ricordi.
> O forse no.
> Quando si ama si ignora ciò che di brutto ha l'oggetto d'amore.
> Consolati pensando ai precedenti vinti di fila


Il medico fondatore era rosso cremisi, e le giunte comunali continuano ad esserlo di lunghissima tradizione con brevi e tapine interruzioni...come pure la tifosa famiglia innominatesca
Ma certo, ormai sono tutte amichevoli:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> *La virilità gira intorno al meraviglioso profilo estetico di un compatto cilindroide che sormonta due belle biglie gonfie*? Quello disegnato sul ponte della tangenziale Est? Qualcuno avrà smarrito la virilità spiaccicandola li'? Be', un uomo così facilmente sulla via della perdizione mi fa sentire molto disinteressata alle sue sorti:sonar:



Al di là della storia di Tonia, rispondendo solo in generale.

Anche.
Come la mia femminilità gira ANCHE attorno alla mia patatina.

Il problema degli ANCHE è che, quando mancano/vengono negati/vengono rifiutati, tendono a ingigantire e ad essere percepiti come un "Sì", punto e basta.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Il medico fondatore era rosso cremisi, e le giunte comunali continuano ad esserlo di lunghissima tradizione con brevi e tapine interruzioni...come pure la tifosa famiglia innominatesca
> Ma certo, ormai sono tutte amichevoli:up:


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una donna che ha la metà dei propri anni è spesso irresistibile per un uomo se non ha altre cose che lo fermano.
> *Accade raramente a una donna perché è dotata di maggior senso del ridicolo, anche se le dovessero mancare le stesse cose dell'uomo.
> *Tonia tende anche colpevolizzarsi.
> Chissà che si sarebbe detto a una nonna che si fosse lamentata di sesso solo settimanale e di scarso desiderio per il compagno di una vita e dell'entusiasmo ritrovato con un uomo più giovane del figlio.


Senso del ridicolo? Perchè tu non apprezzi la bellezza fisica? Vuoi mettere un 20enne a un 60enne? Lo scarso desiderio di chi è? Di Tonia o del marito? Ok ok basta domande .


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Al di là della storia di Tonia, rispondendo solo in generale.
> 
> *Anche.
> Come la mia femminilità gira ANCHE attorno alla mia patatina.
> ...


Concordo. Ci si sposa ci si mette insieme ANCHE per condividere un'intimità sessuale. Se quella manca o non coincide o, soprattutto, non è vissuta allo stesso modo, diffiicile che non sorgano dei problemi.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Al di là della storia di Tonia, rispondendo solo in generale.
> 
> Anche.
> Come la mia femminilità gira ANCHE attorno alla mia patatina.
> ...


Non ho capito nulla.
O forse sì.
Vuoi dire che l'identità passa anche attraverso il sesso?
Beh certo.
Intendi che l'essere rifiutati sessualmente fa sentire rifiutati in toto nella propria identità?
Concordo.
Ma cosa c'entra con il marito di Tonia?
Non è certo rifiutato un marito (o una moglie) che dopo 40 anni trova accoglienza anche sessuale tutte le settimane.

P.S. Tra le mie conoscenze sposate da anni di 40 anni (non di matrimonio) una frequenza settimanale è considerata molto favorevolmente.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Senso del ridicolo? Perchè tu non apprezzi la bellezza fisica? Vuoi mettere un 20enne a un 60enne? Lo scarso desiderio di chi è? Di Tonia o del marito? Ok ok basta domande .


Un ragazzo dell'età di mio figlio o poco più (non dico più giovane!) non mi susciterebbe alcun desiderio.
Sarà che maturando il fascino non lo trovo nella tartaruga bensì in altre cose, benché l'aspetto fisico per me resti molto importante.
Tu non hai senso del ridicolo? Io sì.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito nulla.
> O forse sì.
> Vuoi dire che l'identità passa anche attraverso il sesso?
> Beh certo.
> ...



Ritenevo di non avere nulla da aggiungere alla storia di Tonia.
Rispondevo invece a Innominata, specificando che parlavo in generale.

In specifico per quanto riguarda Tonia, una volta a settimana sarebbe grasso che cola per un sacco di gente, e metti pure che lui volesse di più, possibile, non lo farei rientrare automaticamente nella mia personalissima categoria dei sessualmente rifiutati.
A meno di non saperne di più, ohi.


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un ragazzo dell'età di mio figlio o poco più (non dico più giovane!) non mi susciterebbe alcun desiderio.
> Sarà che maturando il fascino non lo trovo nella tartaruga bensì in altre cose, benché l'aspetto fisico per me resti molto importante.
> Tu non hai senso del ridicolo? Io sì.


Mi sono sempre piaciuti gli uomini più giovani. Se e quando mi sono fermata non è stato per senso del ridicolo ma per aspettative e bisogni diversi. Un uomo più giovane vorrebbe dei figli ad esempio, io non ne voglio più. Poi ci sono differenze generazionali che alla lunga si fanno sentire (fosse anche solo per i 'ah senti questa canzone, ti ricordi...) Però li guardo, quello sì.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ritenevo di non avere nulla da aggiungere alla storia di Tonia.
> Rispondevo invece a Innominata, specificando che parlavo in generale.
> 
> In specifico per quanto riguarda Tonia, una volta a settimana sarebbe grasso che cola per un sacco di gente, e metti pure che lui volesse di più, possibile, *non lo farei rientrare automaticamente nella mia personalissima categoria dei sessualmente rifiutati.*
> A meno di non saperne di più, ohi.


Neanch'io.
Soprattutto dopo 40 anni di matrimonio. Se dopo 40 anni un uomo tradisce per rapporti *solo* settimanali è un uomo da niente.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Mi sono sempre piaciuti gli uomini più giovani. Se e quando mi sono fermata non è stato per senso del ridicolo ma per aspettative e bisogni diversi. Un uomo più giovane vorrebbe dei figli ad esempio, io non ne voglio più. Poi ci sono differenze generazionali che alla lunga si fanno sentire (fosse anche solo per i 'ah senti questa canzone, ti ricordi...) Però li guardo, quello sì.


Allora dici che sei una senza senso del ridicolo:carneval:
Può essere.
Nessuno è perfetto.


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanch'io.
> Soprattutto dopo 40 anni di matrimonio. Se dopo 40 anni un uomo tradisce per rapporti *solo* settimanali è un uomo da niente.


Ma è lei che lo ha sposato l'uomo da niente. Quindi la 'colpa' è al 50%.


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora dici che sei una senza senso del ridicolo:carneval:
> Può essere.
> Nessuno è perfetto.


Ho un'amica che ha la mia età e sta con un ragazzo di vent'anni di meno. E mica si lamenta, anzi 
Perchè dovrebbe sentirsi ridicola? Solo alle attrici strafighe è permesso?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Ma è lei che lo ha sposato l'uomo da niente. Quindi la 'colpa' è al 50%.


Non ho capito se ce l'hai con Tonia o con me.
Non potendo essere Tonia, che ha scritto solo un accorato post, mandami affanculo (poi posso ricambiare?), se ti fa piacere, ma non infierire su di lei.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Ho un'amica che ha la mia età e sta con un ragazzo di vent'anni di meno. E mica si lamenta, anzi
> Perchè dovrebbe sentirsi ridicola? Solo alle attrici strafighe è permesso?


Prendo atto che la mancanza di senso del ridicolo e della misura si sta diffondendo.


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito se ce l'hai con Tonia o con me.
> Non potendo essere Tonia, che ha scritto solo un accorato post, mandami affanculo (poi posso ricambiare?), se ti fa piacere, ma non infierire su di lei.


Era un discorso generale. Non mi piacciono le persone che buttano le 'colpe' addosso agli altri e non stanno mai ad interrogarsi sulle proprie. Mio marito mi ha tradita con una donna che gli dava quello che io non avrei mai potuto dargli. Non ho mai pensato che fosse 'un uomo da niente'. I nostri bisogni erano diversi. E mai gli ho fatto mancare il mio affetto. Quello non è finito mai. Eravamo finiti noi come coppia. Si evolve (o involve) si cambia. E dalle volte è proprio dalle brutte esperienze che si impara di più.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Era un discorso generale. Non mi piacciono le persone che buttano le 'colpe' addosso agli altri e non stanno mai ad interrogarsi sulle proprie. Mio marito mi ha tradita con una donna che gli dava quello che io non avrei mai potuto dargli. Non ho mai pensato che fosse 'un uomo da niente'. I nostri bisogni erano diversi. E mai gli ho fatto mancare il mio affetto. Quello non è finito mai. Eravamo finiti noi come coppia. Si evolve (o involve) si cambia. E dalle volte è proprio dalle brutte esperienze che si impara di più.


Eravate sposati da 40 anni?
Se trasferisci la tua esperienza nel generale non stai facendo un discorso generale ma una generalizzazione.


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eravate sposati da 40 anni?
> Se trasferisci la tua esperienza nel generale non stai facendo un discorso generale ma una generalizzazione.


Tu sei stata sposata per 40 anni?


----------



## Horny (22 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanch'io.
> Soprattutto dopo 40 anni di matrimonio. Se dopo 40 anni un uomo tradisce per rapporti *solo* settimanali è un uomo da niente.


ecco!


----------



## Horny (22 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Tu sei stata sposata per 40 anni?


ma che poi, scusa, ma anche se gli anni fossero 20?
non cambia molto


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> ma che poi, scusa, ma anche se gli anni fossero 20?
> non cambia molto


E' per Brunetta che cambia.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> E' per Brunetta che cambia.


Certo che cambia.
Se si sta insieme da 5 anni c'è un tipo di rapporto.
Dopo 25 si festeggiano le nozze d'argento. Vorrà dire qualcosa? Loro sono insieme da 40 anni! Non è necessario averlo vissuto per comprendere cosa significano 40 anni.
Un lungo percorso insieme crea, o dovrebbe creare, qualcosa che va al di là dal soddisfacimento di bisogni. E' una vita comune vissuta giorno per giorno che è diventata una cosa unica.
Se per qualcuno questo può significare diventare così vicini e simili dal vedere il sesso quasi un incesto, per altri diventa qualcosa di così importante da non poter essere rinnegato per una storiella.
Infatti a Tonia non è neppure passato per la testa di farlo.
Ma anche lui non lo vuol fare. 
Sembra solo molto in stato confusionale per un rapporto con una donna tanto più giovane, persino più giovane della figlia.
Ridurre una tragedia di questa portata a "non gliela dava abbastanza" è non vedere cos'è la vita.


----------



## sienne (22 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

basta vedere il punto di Tonia ... per lei è chiaro, che andrà incontro al marito. 
E il marito, ha espresso ... che era un bisogno, non un'altra cosa ... 

È quasi un mezzo secolo ... bisogna farsi sciogliere queste parole sulla lingua!

Il problema di Tonia è ... perché il marito, non cancella e archivia tutto, 
visto, che lei comprende quello che li  manca? ... 

sienne


----------



## Horny (22 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> basta vedere il punto di Tonia ... per lei è chiaro, che andrà incontro al marito.
> E il marito, ha espresso ... che era un bisogno, non un'altra cosa ...
> ...


perché ha detto una bugia.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> perché ha detto una bugia.


Infatti la lusinga di una "figlia" non può essere messa in concorrenza con una moglie da 40 anni.
Sono due piani diversi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2013)

tonia ha detto:


> sono sposata da 38 anni, io 56 lui 61. Due mesi fa mi sono accorta che lui mi ha tradito con una ragazza rumena di 35 anni, tre in meno di nostra figlia. La storia è iniziata l'anno scorso in aprile, incontri settimanali fino a settembre, poi lei è tornata in Romania.gli incontri sono ricominciati quest'anno, sempre in aprile, fino al 1° di giugno, sempre settimanali, poi lei è ripartita.Lui ha confessato il tutto, ha detto che è tutto finito.Io ho capito perchè lo ha fatto, avevamo un rapporto sessuale settimanale e questo a lui non bastava e dice che è stato con lei per necessità. Posso crederci, lui con me durante il tradimento è sempre stato carino affettuoso e disponibile in tutto e sempre presente alle mie necessità, come sempre in questi 38 anni. gli ho creduto gli ho dato ragione ho detto che non gli farò più mancare quello che lui ha cercato dall'altra. Però....mi aveva detto di aver cancellato i numeri di telefono della ragazza invece li ho trovati nascosti, messo alle strette li ha strappati davanti a me. Ma perchè non vuole cancellare su facebook e su skype l'amica rumena, sempre badante, di 29 anni  che li ha presentati?


il processo di lasciare e dimenticare non è fatto con un gesto di carta straccia. ci vuole tempo, non solo per te ma anche per lui. se la cosa è finita, resta comunque una ferita che deve rimarginare e alla fine rimane una cicatrice. puoi fare finta di non vederla, puoi vederla e puoi anche sfidarla, ma non puoi rimuoverla.

l'unica cosa che ti resta è accettare la cicatrice come ingrediente segreto della minestra dell'ingrediente segreto. cioè non puoi eliminarlo. puoi solo fare finta che non ci sia. con il tempo però, la cicatrice diventa più stretta e fine, quasi invisibile.

nonostante questa cicatrice non devi però fare concessioni che non ti vengono naturali. trovo inaccettabile la proposta di non fargli mancare il sesso che richiede contro la tua personale inclinazione e natura. a meno che non vuoi uccidere l'ultima scintilla di attrazione e amore che vi è rimasta.


----------



## free (23 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte ti amo anch'io. *Ma non voglio farti le cose che dice JB*



invece, a Lothar...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> invece, a Lothar...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: è così evidente la nostra affinità :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: è così evidente la nostra affinità :carneval:


lo stai tenendo legato che non si vede più?:mrgreen:


----------



## free (23 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo stai tenendo legato che non si vede più?:mrgreen:



pure io comincio a preoccuparmi
gli avrà cambiato la sabbietta??


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo stai tenendo legato che non si vede più?:mrgreen:





free ha detto:


> pure io comincio a preoccuparmi
> gli avrà cambiato la sabbietta??


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:





Dai avrà da "FARE"! :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::carneval::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## tesla (23 Settembre 2013)

oppure sarà incaprettato in cantina con una mela in bocca 
lothar intendo


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> oppure sarà incaprettato in cantina con una mela in bocca
> lothar intendo


 l'ha beccato la moglie?!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> oppure sarà incaprettato in cantina con una mela in bocca
> lothar intendo


Sai che esiste un paesini a Pisa....
Che si chiama Caprona?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (23 Settembre 2013)

madonna che ansiaXD

Lothar, facci un miao!


----------



## tesla (23 Settembre 2013)

ma come ansia, chissà che scarica di adrenalina per lui


----------



## Leda (23 Settembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma come ansia, chissà che scarica di adrenalina per lui


Forse volevi dire _a*n*drenalina _


----------



## feather (24 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> visto, che lei comprende quello che li  manca? ...


Mah...
Ma siete sicure che sia veramente 'quello' che manca?
Se dovessi tirare a indovinare la frequenza del sesso con la moglie non ha niente, ma proprio niente, a che fare con il problema. Ma è solo una balla tirata fuori in fretta e furia per uscire dall'angolo nel quale si è trovato.


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> l'ha beccato la moglie?!!!!!!!!!!!!


aaaaaahhhhh
adesso cambiamo pure avatar...

Te si' fatta na vesta scullata, 
nu cappiello cu 'e nastre e cu 'e rrose... 
stive 'mmiez'a tre o quatto sciantose 
e parlave francese...è accussí? 


:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2013)

*Cara*

Cara tonia,non ti fare prendere per il culo,esistono anche le pippe grazie a dio....!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> aaaaaahhhhh
> adesso cambiamo pure avatar...
> 
> Te si' fatta na vesta scullata,
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara tonia,non ti fare prendere per il culo,esistono anche le pippe grazie a dio....!


Concordo.
Però Tonia è sparita


----------



## tonia (24 Settembre 2013)

*grazie delle vostre risposte*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Però Tonia è sparita


mi avete fatto pensare, preoccupare, sorridere , arrabbiare. Il conto in banca si è assottigliato di 1500€, tenuto conto che gli incontri sono stati una quindicina, l'altra si è cuccata circa 60€ a incontro.Posso fare i conti con precisione perchè è grazie ad una nota spese che ho scoperto tutto, tutti gli importi comprese le spese per le camere!!          Pensando alla nostra vita sessuale, faceva veramente schifo ormai da quasi 10 anni, lui è molto passionale e trovarsi con una come me.... ora ho cambiato atteggiamento, lo amo anche dopo 38 anni e penso che anche lui mi voglia molto bene, perchè non ha mai smesso di coccolarmi  di cercarmi anche se io ero gelida. Devo dire che ho capito un po' tardino che mi sono persa il meglio della vita in questi anni!! Spero di essere arrivata in tempo a salvare il mio matrimonio. Ieri mi ha detto che non può sopportare di vedermi triste e che se mi fa piacere elimina i contatti si skype e fb, infatti l'ha fatto! devo dire che mi sento molto meglio  A quella persona che ha scritto che vorrebbe vedermi a fare acrobazie sessuali alla mia età e con la spesa da fare, voglio ricordare che la spesa la fanno anche le mogli di 25 anni!! nel mio caso visto che io lavoro e lui è pensionato, la spesa la fa lui... grazie dei vostri pensieri


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> aaaaaahhhhh
> adesso cambiamo pure avatar...
> 
> Te si' fatta na vesta scullata,
> ...


che spudorata...:unhappy:
:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2013)

tonia ha detto:


> mi avete fatto pensare, preoccupare, sorridere , arrabbiare. Il conto in banca si è assottigliato di 1500€, tenuto conto che gli incontri sono stati una quindicina, l'altra si è cuccata circa 60€ a incontro.Posso fare i conti con precisione perchè è grazie ad una nota spese che ho scoperto tutto, tutti gli importi comprese le spese per le camere!!          Pensando alla nostra vita sessuale, faceva veramente schifo ormai da quasi 10 anni, lui è molto passionale e trovarsi con una come me.... ora ho cambiato atteggiamento, lo amo anche dopo 38 anni e penso che anche lui mi voglia molto bene, perchè non ha mai smesso di coccolarmi  di cercarmi anche se io ero gelida. Devo dire che ho capito un po' tardino che mi sono persa il meglio della vita in questi anni!! Spero di essere arrivata in tempo a salvare il mio matrimonio. Ieri mi ha detto che non può sopportare di vedermi triste e che se mi fa piacere elimina i contatti si skype e fb, infatti l'ha fatto! devo dire che mi sento molto meglio  A quella persona che ha scritto che vorrebbe vedermi a fare acrobazie sessuali alla mia età e con la spesa da fare, voglio ricordare che la spesa la fanno anche le mogli di 25 anni!! nel mio caso visto che io lavoro e lui è pensionato, la spesa la fa lui... grazie dei vostri pensieri


resta il fatto che è principalmente lui che deve darsi una regolata e fare 4 chiacchiere con uno che gli spieghi che ha rischiato seriamente di rovinarsi la vita


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2013)

tonia ha detto:


> mi avete fatto pensare, preoccupare, sorridere , arrabbiare. Il conto in banca si è assottigliato di 1500€, tenuto conto che gli incontri sono stati una quindicina, l'altra si è cuccata circa 60€ a incontro.*Posso fare i conti con precisione perchè è grazie ad una nota spese che ho scoperto tutto, tutti gli importi comprese le spese per le camere*!!          Pensando alla nostra vita sessuale, faceva veramente schifo ormai da quasi 10 anni, lui è molto passionale e trovarsi con una come me.... ora ho cambiato atteggiamento, lo amo anche dopo 38 anni e penso che anche lui mi voglia molto bene, perchè non ha mai smesso di coccolarmi  di cercarmi anche se io ero gelida. Devo dire che ho capito un po' tardino che mi sono persa il meglio della vita in questi anni!! Spero di essere arrivata in tempo a salvare il mio matrimonio. Ieri mi ha detto che non può sopportare di vedermi triste e che se mi fa piacere elimina i contatti si skype e fb, infatti l'ha fatto! devo dire che mi sento molto meglio  A quella persona che ha scritto che vorrebbe vedermi a fare acrobazie sessuali alla mia età e con la spesa da fare, voglio ricordare che la spesa la fanno anche le mogli di 25 anni!! nel mio caso visto che io lavoro e lui è pensionato, la spesa la fa lui... grazie dei vostri pensieri



tuo marito teneva la nota spese degli incontri? e tu l'hai trovata?


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che spudorata...:unhappy:
> :mrgreen:



GRRRRRRRR!

e sob


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> tuo marito teneva *la nota spese degli incontri?* e tu l'hai trovata?


SCARICAVA?


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> SCARICAVA?




bè, almeno non si può dire che fosse innamorato


----------



## devastata (24 Settembre 2013)

tonia ha detto:


> mi avete fatto pensare, preoccupare, sorridere , arrabbiare. Il conto in banca si è assottigliato di 1500€, tenuto conto che gli incontri sono stati una quindicina, l'altra si è cuccata circa 60€ a incontro.Posso fare i conti con precisione perchè è grazie ad una nota spese che ho scoperto tutto, tutti gli importi comprese le spese per le camere!!          Pensando alla nostra vita sessuale, faceva veramente schifo ormai da quasi 10 anni, lui è molto passionale e trovarsi con una come me.... ora ho cambiato atteggiamento, lo amo anche dopo 38 anni e penso che anche lui mi voglia molto bene, perchè non ha mai smesso di coccolarmi  di cercarmi anche se io ero gelida. Devo dire che ho capito un po' tardino che mi sono persa il meglio della vita in questi anni!! Spero di essere arrivata in tempo a salvare il mio matrimonio. Ieri mi ha detto che non può sopportare di vedermi triste e che se mi fa piacere elimina i contatti si skype e fb, infatti l'ha fatto! devo dire che mi sento molto meglio  A quella persona che ha scritto che vorrebbe vedermi a fare acrobazie sessuali alla mia età e con la spesa da fare, voglio ricordare che la spesa la fanno anche le mogli di 25 anni!! nel mio caso visto che io lavoro e lui è pensionato, la spesa la fa lui... grazie dei vostri pensieri


Io mi chiedo come si possa essere innamorati e gelidi. Se si ama e' naturale desiderarsi. Non scoprirlo quando si e' traditi. In quanto alle acrobazie non sono quelle che contano ma l'accoglienza sentits dell'altro. Questo pero' non ci mette al sicuro dai tradimenti. Nel mio caso proprio no. Auguri.


----------



## Leda (24 Settembre 2013)

Mi sembra che Tonia sia rimontata in sella rapidamente e con decisione dopo essere stata disarcionata.
E' tutto quello che mi interessa, e le auguro che questo nuovo corso duri.
Spero anche che il marito si renda conto di che gigantesca cazzata è stato capace.


----------



## lolapal (24 Settembre 2013)

tonia ha detto:


> mi avete fatto pensare, preoccupare, sorridere , arrabbiare. Il conto in banca si è assottigliato di 1500€, tenuto conto che gli incontri sono stati una quindicina, l'altra si è cuccata circa 60€ a incontro.Posso fare i conti con precisione perchè è grazie ad una nota spese che ho scoperto tutto, tutti gli importi comprese le spese per le camere!!          Pensando alla nostra vita sessuale, faceva veramente schifo ormai da quasi 10 anni, lui è molto passionale e trovarsi con una come me.... ora ho cambiato atteggiamento, lo amo anche dopo 38 anni e penso che anche lui mi voglia molto bene, perchè non ha mai smesso di coccolarmi  di cercarmi anche se io ero gelida. Devo dire che ho capito un po' tardino che mi sono persa il meglio della vita in questi anni!! Spero di essere arrivata in tempo a salvare il mio matrimonio. Ieri mi ha detto che non può sopportare di vedermi triste e che se mi fa piacere elimina i contatti si skype e fb, infatti l'ha fatto! devo dire che mi sento molto meglio  A quella persona che ha scritto che vorrebbe vedermi a fare acrobazie sessuali alla mia età e con la spesa da fare, voglio ricordare che la spesa la fanno anche le mogli di 25 anni!! nel mio caso visto che io lavoro e lui è pensionato, la spesa la fa lui... grazie dei vostri pensieri


Concordo con Leda!

Tonia, io credo che tu sia arrivata in tempo, si è sempre in tempo quando si riesce a chiarirsi. E non credo che sia tardi per recuperare se l'amore è ancora vivo.

Non so, riflettevo in questi giorni che alla fine, in una coppia, è sempre quello più consapevole (lo si è anche a turno) che riesce a tenere insieme tutto: quello che ha il coraggio di accettare gli errori dell'altro, quello che, dopo aver fatto un bilancio, decide che ne vale ancora la pena, quello che riporta l'altro con i piedi per terra e riesce a fargli vedere quanta ricchezza e quanta bellezza c'è in quello che hanno costruito insieme.

In bocca al lupo, Tonia!


----------



## Diletta (24 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Concordo con Leda!
> 
> Tonia, io credo che tu sia arrivata in tempo, si è sempre in tempo quando si riesce a chiarirsi. E non credo che sia tardi per recuperare se l'amore è ancora vivo.
> 
> ...



Bravissima Lola, la chiave sta tutta nella tua frase...:smile::up:
E io aggiungerei...nonostante tutto...


----------



## lolapal (24 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bravissima Lola, la chiave sta tutta nella tua frase...:smile::up:
> E io aggiungerei...nonostante tutto...


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Mi sembra che Tonia sia rimontata in sella rapidamente e con decisione dopo essere stata disarcionata.
> E' tutto quello che mi interessa, e le auguro che questo nuovo corso duri.
> Spero anche che il marito si renda *conto *di che gigantesca cazzata è stato capace.



fanno € 1.500


----------



## Leda (24 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> fanno € 1.500



Dimentichi i danni morali


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Dimentichi i danni morali



quelli vanno a pari una volta elargita la badilata!

comunque, brava Tonia, la vedo serena tutto sommato:smile:


----------



## lunaiena (24 Settembre 2013)

tonia ha detto:


> mi avete fatto pensare, preoccupare, sorridere , arrabbiare. Il conto in banca si è assottigliato di 1500€, tenuto conto che gli incontri sono stati una quindicina, l'altra si è cuccata circa 60€ a incontro.Posso fare i conti con precisione perchè è grazie ad una nota spese che ho scoperto tutto, tutti gli importi comprese le spese per le camere!!          Pensando alla nostra vita sessuale, faceva veramente schifo ormai da quasi 10 anni, lui è molto passionale e trovarsi con una come me.... ora ho cambiato atteggiamento, lo amo anche dopo 38 anni e penso che anche lui mi voglia molto bene, perchè non ha mai smesso di coccolarmi  di cercarmi anche se io ero gelida. Devo dire che ho capito un po' tardino che mi sono persa il meglio della vita in questi anni!! Spero di essere arrivata in tempo a salvare il mio matrimonio. Ieri mi ha detto che non può sopportare di vedermi triste e che se mi fa piacere elimina i contatti si skype e fb, infatti l'ha fatto! devo dire che mi sento molto meglio  A quella persona che ha scritto che vorrebbe vedermi a fare acrobazie sessuali alla mia età e con la spesa da fare, voglio ricordare che la spesa la fanno anche le mogli di 25 anni!! nel mio caso visto che io lavoro e lui è pensionato, la spesa la fa lui... grazie dei vostri pensieri



essere realisti e con i piedi per terra paga ...
:up:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2013)

*Tonia*



devastata ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo come si possa essere innamorati e gelidi. Se si ama e' naturale desiderarsi. Non scoprirlo quando si e' traditi. In quanto alle acrobazie non sono quelle che contano ma l'accoglienza sentits dell'altro. Questo pero' non ci mette al sicuro dai tradimenti. Nel mio caso proprio no. Auguri.


Concordo su tutto.
1500 euro sono pochi, anche andare a prendere un caffè con gli amici costa.
Costa di più buttare a mare una vita.
Se ha capito di aver fatto una cazzata e tu la consideri tale, tutto è bene quel che finisce bene.

Speriamo non abbia ricevuto lezioni private da Lothar:nuke:


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara tonia,non ti fare prendere per il culo,esistono anche le pippe grazie a dio....!


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo come si possa essere innamorati e gelidi. *Se si ama e' naturale desiderarsi. *Non scoprirlo quando si e' traditi. In quanto alle acrobazie non sono quelle che contano ma l'accoglienza sentits dell'altro. Questo pero' non ci mette al sicuro dai tradimenti. Nel mio caso proprio no. Auguri.


Non è detto. Se si ama è naturale sposarsi... In un mondo perfetto.


----------



## Nordica (26 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo non è un thread generale, qui si sta rispondendo a Tonia tradita con una donna più giovane della figlia :unhappy:.
> E dopo 40 anni si dovrebbe fare problemi di compatibilità perché fa sesso una volta alla settimana con un uomo che usa le proprie energie con una "figlia"?


Ed io che sto punendo il mio lui facendo la fredda ultimamente! Vorrà dire che si trova un'altra se facciamo solo sesso una o due volte la settimana? Io pensavo che dopo 40 anni di matrimonio fosse un successo facendo sesso una volta la settimana! Noi siamo solo a quasi dieci anni di matrimonio! Diventa un impegno vero e proprio allora... Se non lo soddisfi abbastanza ti tradisce! Ma magari mi risolverei tanti problemi se sparisse con una rumena! Solo che il mio e il tipo che si tradisce ma non lascia la moglie! Uff! 
Per rispondere alla scrittrice del 3D, credo che non abbia importanza il numero o contatto! Di rumene o ragazze in genere ci sino tante! Il problema e se gli è piaciuto o no! Se vuole continuare o no! Se lo hai perdonato vuol dire che non ci devi più pensare! Se no non lo hai veramente perdonato!


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> *Ed io che sto punendo il mio lui facendo la fredda ultimamente*! Vorrà dire che si trova un'altra se facciamo solo sesso una o due volte la settimana? Io pensavo che dopo 40 anni di matrimonio fosse un successo facendo sesso una volta la settimana! Noi siamo solo a quasi dieci anni di matrimonio! Diventa un impegno vero e proprio allora... Se non lo soddisfi abbastanza ti tradisce! Ma magari mi risolverei tanti problemi se sparisse con una rumena! Solo che il mio e il tipo che si tradisce ma non lascia la moglie! Uff!
> Per rispondere alla scrittrice del 3D, credo che non abbia importanza il numero o contatto! Di rumene o ragazze in genere ci sino tante! Il problema e se gli è piaciuto o no! Se vuole continuare o no! Se lo hai perdonato vuol dire che non ci devi più pensare! Se no non lo hai veramente perdonato!


Ma non dovresti non farlo per punirlo (il sesso è una concessione?), dovresti non farlo perchè sei arrabbiata, perchè ti tratta male ecc.ecc. e in conseguenza a questo non provi più desiderio. In caso contrario punendo lui punisci anche te stessa.


----------



## Nordica (26 Settembre 2013)

tonia ha detto:


> mi avete fatto pensare, preoccupare, sorridere , arrabbiare. Il conto in banca si è assottigliato di 1500€, tenuto conto che gli incontri sono stati una quindicina, l'altra si è cuccata circa 60€ a incontro.Posso fare i conti con precisione perchè è grazie ad una nota spese che ho scoperto tutto, tutti gli importi comprese le spese per le camere!!          Pensando alla nostra vita sessuale, faceva veramente schifo ormai da quasi 10 anni, lui è molto passionale e trovarsi con una come me.... ora ho cambiato atteggiamento, lo amo anche dopo 38 anni e penso che anche lui mi voglia molto bene, perchè non ha mai smesso di coccolarmi  di cercarmi anche se io ero gelida. Devo dire che ho capito un po' tardino che mi sono persa il meglio della vita in questi anni!! Spero di essere arrivata in tempo a salvare il mio matrimonio. Ieri mi ha detto che non può sopportare di vedermi triste e che se mi fa piacere elimina i contatti si skype e fb, infatti l'ha fatto! devo dire che mi sento molto meglio  A quella persona che ha scritto che vorrebbe vedermi a fare acrobazie sessuali alla mia età e con la spesa da fare, voglio ricordare che la spesa la fanno anche le mogli di 25 anni!! nel mio caso visto che io lavoro e lui è pensionato, la spesa la fa lui... grazie dei vostri pensieri


Ti leggo serena nonostante tutto! Sarete di quelli che dopo la doccia fredda si ritrovano e amano più di prima! Che bello! Buona fortuna...


----------



## Nordica (26 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Ma non dovresti non farlo per punirlo (il sesso è una concessione?), dovresti non farlo perchè sei arrabbiata, perchè ti tratta male ecc.ecc. e in conseguenza a questo non provi più desiderio. In caso contrario punendo lui punisci anche te stessa.


Ho scritto che non faccio sesso? Sto facendo la gelida! Prima perché mi ha fatto veramente incazzare e non riesco a godere quando sono incazzata! Facciamo meno perché io non lo cerco ma meno lo cerco più mi cerca lui! Solito gioco del gatto e topo! Più dico di mollare perché non ho voglia più gli scatta di saltar mi addosso! Sto facendo la cattiva per punire la sua cattiveria! È sta volta e la prima volta che sento di non desiderarlo! Ma purtroppo il sesso mi piace e non durerà a lungo il mio gelo!  
Comunque noi con bimbi e lavoro non riusciamo mai a fare più di tre quattro volte la settimana! Adesso con gelo dimezzato! Non pensavo fosse così poco! Mi stupiva che ad un 60'enne non bastasse una volta la settimana!


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> Ho scritto che non faccio sesso? Sto facendo la gelida! Prima perché mi ha fatto veramente incazzare e non riesco a godere quando sono incazzata! Facciamo meno perché io non lo cerco ma meno lo cerco più mi cerca lui! Solito gioco del gatto e topo! Più dico di mollare perché non ho voglia più gli scatta di saltar mi addosso! Sto facendo la cattiva per punire la sua cattiveria! *È sta volta e la prima volta che sento di non desiderarlo!* Ma purtroppo il sesso mi piace e non durerà a lungo il mio gelo!
> Comunque noi con bimbi e lavoro non riusciamo mai a fare più di tre quattro volte la settimana! Adesso con gelo dimezzato! Non pensavo fosse così poco! Mi stupiva che ad un 60'enne non bastasse una volta la settimana!


Beh ma è naturale. Si comporta male e non lo desideri. E' l'essere gelida che non comprendo. O lo fai o non lo fai. Come si fa farlo 'gelidamente'? O intendi l'essere gelida con l'essere meno disponibile a farlo di prima?


----------



## Nordica (26 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Beh ma è naturale. Si comporta male e non lo desideri. E' l'essere gelida che non comprendo. O lo fai o non lo fai. Come si fa farlo 'gelidamente'? O intendi l'essere gelida con l'essere meno disponibile a farlo di prima?


Mio marito non è un uomo che chiede se tu hai voglia di fare una cosa! Proprio l'altro ieri gli ho fatto presente che lui non chiede mai cosa vorrei fare io, cosa voglio mangiare etc! Non comprata mai piu questa pasta dice, se non gli piace, infischiandosi altamente del fatto che noi tre altre persone della casa lo abbiamo gradito! Lui è mister egocentrico! Tutto deve essere come vuole lui! Se lo lasciò fare! Che non faccio...


----------



## Nordica (26 Settembre 2013)

Farlo gelidamente: fargli capire che non gradisci, sbuffare e farti vedere annoiata! Mentre ti tocca dire di lasciare stare perché non hai voglia! Rischiando di smontarlo che è la ragione principale! Purtroppo non funziona! Perché non ha mai capito forse nemmeno quando mi piaceva!

In poche parole fare la stronza che non sei per vendicarti della sua cattiveria!


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> Farlo gelidamente: fargli capire che non gradisci, sbuffare e farti vedere annoiata! Mentre ti tocca dire di lasciare stare perché non hai voglia! Rischiando di smontarlo che è la ragione principale! Purtroppo non funziona! Perché non ha mai capito forse nemmeno quando mi piaceva!
> 
> In poche parole fare la stronza che non sei per vendicarti della sua cattiveria!


questo si chiama gioco al massacro, però.


----------



## Nordica (27 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo si chiama gioco al massacro, però.


ho fatto la brava per 10 anni. adesso mi sto un po' stancando. la cosa che mi spaventa è che lui reagisce completamente da manuale. mi spaventa un po'! ma a 40 anni fa ancora il gioco del topo e gatto? o del; tratta male una donna cosi sarai certa che ti ama. mi sembra molto noioso questo gioco. dove i scacchi li posso pensare prima di muovermi. troppo banale. il mio io si rifiuta a giocare questo gioco. 

vedremo dove porta ....


----------



## Scarlett (29 Settembre 2013)

tonia ha detto:


> sono sposata da 38 anni, io 56 lui 61. Due mesi fa mi sono accorta che lui mi ha tradito con una ragazza rumena di 35 anni, tre in meno di nostra figlia. La storia è iniziata l'anno scorso in aprile, incontri settimanali fino a settembre, poi lei è tornata in Romania.gli incontri sono ricominciati quest'anno, sempre in aprile, fino al 1° di giugno, sempre settimanali, poi lei è ripartita.Lui ha confessato il tutto, ha detto che è tutto finito*.Io ho capito perchè lo ha fatto, avevamo un rapporto sessuale settimanale e questo a lui non bastava e dice che è stato con lei per necessità.* Posso crederci, lui con me durante il tradimento è sempre stato carino affettuoso e disponibile in tutto e sempre presente alle mie necessità, come sempre in questi 38 anni. gli ho creduto gli ho dato ragione ho detto che non gli farò più mancare quello che lui ha cercato dall'altra. *Però....mi aveva detto di aver cancellato i numeri di telefono della ragazza invece li ho trovati nascosti,* messo alle strette li ha strappati davanti a me. Ma perchè non vuole cancellare su facebook e su skype l'amica rumena, sempre badante, di 29 anni  che li ha presentati?


Innanzi tutto ciao a tutti, sono passata per un saluto!!! 

Per quanto riguarda la tua personale storia..posso dirti che una volta a settimana, tutto sommato, non mi sembra neanche così poco, pensa a quelle coppie che vivono lontane per l'università e si vedono solo nel weekend (e sono anche più giovani, dunque non credo di dire una castroneria se suppongo che hanno a che fare con istinti più martellanti), credo piuttosto che cercasse altre emozioni indipendentemente dalla quantità.
E si, sono d'accordo con farfalla e presidente, secondo me ti ha detto che li cancellava ma vuole tenersi il contatto per ulteriori necessità.
A occhio e croce fossi in te non mi fiderei ciecamente delle sue parole, quanto dei fatti.
In bocca al lupo!


----------

